# Naruto 686 Discussion Thread



## Cymbalize (Jul 15, 2014)

Predict, you guys.



> Originally Posted by Hiro
> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> ...


.

First, Klue. Been waiting for this gotdamn day to come.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

Obito dies. ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Obito dies while opening a portal for Sakura and Sasuke


----------



## Escargon (Jul 15, 2014)

Is there a break next week?

I predict Sasuke letting Sakura fall and not care about her and let her die. Ofc naruto will come.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 15, 2014)

hagoromo chatting with hokages


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2014)

*Chapter 686 Prediction:*   A Plan of Action

Obito and Sakura catch their breath and fill Sasuke on the plan to return back to the snow dimension and to confront Kaguya in a surprise attack.   But while catching their breaths, a bit of the past is brought up.

Meanwhile, Kaguya goes after Naruto's powers and puts him in the defensive.   But right when she is about to succeed, the Kage appear.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2014)

Obito dies for real this time? Sasuke and Sakura reunites with Naruto just in time when Kaguya almost got Naruto.

The major announcement will be the damn movie I've been waiting for months.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

I predict Sasuke gives more Details about his technique. Sakura gets heavier in Sasuke's arms. Obito states he doesn't have much longer and neither Sakura or Obito has enough chakra to make it back. Obito Transfers his doujutsu power to Sasuke. Before they leave they spot the castle and Sakura makes the plan to head to the castle first for intel.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope we return to the Hokages, I'm honestly annoyed with this fight so far and I think it's really boring!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 15, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Obito dies for real this time? Sasuke and Sakura reunites with Naruto just in time when Kaguya almost got Naruto.
> 
> The major announcement will be the damn movie I've been waiting for months.



Unless we go back to the Hokages this very likely the only thing that can happen.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 15, 2014)

Naruto tricks Kaguya into believing a clone is the real one and manages to cut off one of her arms. The one BZ is clinging to. Kaguya will obviously regenerate her arm, but Naruto's plan all along was to take out BZ which he does with another bijuu power variant of the FRS.

Oh and Obito dies and entrusts his eyes to Sakura. Yes, you heard it here first Sharingan no Sakura will be born...

Just kidding, Obito will do his final warp and bring Sakura and Sasuke back into the iceworld.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:



I can't read Japanese but the Kanji written mentions something like the 15th anniversary, something major to be announced.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:



translation or it's not true.


----------



## lain2501 (Jul 15, 2014)

Chapter 686 "_Not your time yet_"

*Obito* : Arghh!! (cough blood)

*Sakura* : Obito!

*Sasuke* : ...

*Obito* : All right, this is my last shot, I just have enough chakra to send you back and Sakura.

*Sakura* : ... :sadface: thank...you... Obito...

*Sasuke* : ... wait...

*Obito* : ?

*Sasuke* : I can sense Naruto's chakra in you, I guess this is how you have been revived... His Yin chakra isn't enough to keep you alive, but if I inject my Yang chakra, I might be able to save you.

*Obito* : ...but...

*Sasuke* : I don't do it for you of course...Without your Kamui if someone get caught again in her jutsu, this is the end of us, that is why you must live.

*Obito* : ...

*Sasuke* : here... (magical touch)

*Obito* : ?!!! (healing)

*Sasuke* : It worked...

*Obito* : ...it looks like my time hasn't come yet. Thank you.

*Sakura* : We need to hurry, Naruto and Kakashi might be in trouble!!!

*Obito* : Sasuke, Sakura, touch my body, let's go!

Kamui SFX

Switch to Hagomoro and the Hokages.

*Hagomoro* : BLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLA

End of chapter.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> translation or it's not true.


It says more or less:"Naruto and Sasuke finally seal Kaguya?!"


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Obito dies *while opening a portal for Sakura and Sasuke



yeah, that is something to smile about


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 15, 2014)

What does an early chapter do to the next one? 

as for a prediction I predict we will get info about the new technique Sauske used and team 7 will be reunited at the end of this chapter or the beginning of the following chapter. I also predict we will switch to the hokages soon and find out what Kishi has in store for them.


----------



## RBL (Jul 15, 2014)

*NARUTO 686*i think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 15, 2014)

I dunno, it would be extremely sad and inappropriate for Obito to die right now all alone in that dimension. Not only he needs to bid his farewell and get that needed closure with Kakashi, but   he should see Konoha one last time.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 15, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> It says more or less:"Naruto and Sasuke finally seal Kaguya?!"



If that sealing happens then what purpose of having  Hogomaro will serve?


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> If that sealing happens then what purpose of having  Hogomaro will serve?



saving the poeple hook to the tree maybe?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> saving the poeple hook to the tree maybe?



I don't think so, last time Sasuke said he can use Rinnegan to dispel them.


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think so, last time Sasuke said he can use Rinnegan to dispel them.



Sasuke wasn't sure in the chapter, so I guess it wouldn't have work just that easy.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 15, 2014)

Obito warps Kaguya into the blackhole dimension


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> If that sealing happens then what purpose of having  Hogomaro will serve?



maybe fight BZ or soemone after kaguya is defeated? or maybe for something else entirely.

it isn't the first time kishi misleads us :/


----------



## Deadway (Jul 15, 2014)

*Naruto 686 Prediction*
Absolute rule


_Sakura's eyes slowly shut as she looks at Sasuke_
Sasuke: ...
Obito: She's used all her chakra, a sliver more and she will die.
_Sasuke puts her on the ground._
_Sasuke looks at Obito with a menacing look_
Sasuke: I'd kill you right here, right now if you weren't our only way out of this place.
Obito: heh...yeah you probably would...but don't worry, you won't have to..
Sasuke: ? *Sasuke opens his rinnegan and looks at Obito's heart*
Sasuke: I see...so the chakra I was feeling wasn't Naruto himself, but just a huge amount placed inside you...and due to that chakra you're being kept alive.
Obito: Exactly...when a host has it's beast extracted, they will die no matter what, it's an absolute rule that cannot be broken.
Sasuke: Clearly not. Naruto is still here.
_Obito looks at the ground_
Obito: For now...
Sasuke: !? What are you saying.
Obito: The only reason Naruto is still alive is due to the chakra of the tailed beasts, they're fueling his dead body. Sure, he could live as he used to however, once Kaguya is sealed again, all the tailed beasts will be sealed with her, which means....
Sasuke: In order to defeat Kaguya...
Obito: Naruto must die.
-----------------------------------
Scene switch back to the kages
Tobirama: Kaguya huh...this is an interesting turn of events.
Hashirama: So all this time...Madara was just a puppet.
Hagoromo: Indeed, I've updated you bunch about the entire situation now.
Hiruzen: So how can we help?
Hagoromo: Unfortunately, this avatar of mine doesn't have the chakra capacity to move you to their battlefield, so you cannot participate, it's their fight.
Minato: So why appear and tell us then if we can only sit here idle?
Hagaromo: Because you have a move important fight coming your way.
Kages: !?
Tobirama; How is that possible, the only one's that are awake are us 4.
Hagaromo: Not quite, there is one that has manipulated the infinite Tsukyomi and has malicious intent.
Hashirama: So who is it?
_Scene switch to one of the mummified corpses held by the tree and we see Kabuto come out of it_
Kabuto: I have to thank you Sasuke, your chakra proved very valuable.
_Flashback of Kabuto healing Sasuke but also taking some of his chakra_
Kabuto: It appears this tree cannot differentiate from those within the genjutsu and those who are not in the genjutsu, so it simply picked me up anyway. 
_Kabuto looks at the wrapped Orochimaru_
Kabuto: You were resurrected and payed me no attention, you didn't even acknowledge my ways, yet here I stand and there you lie. Such a shame.
_As Kabuto starts walking away he freezes._
????: Such a shame indeed.
Kabuto: !!!?? *This voice*... impossible!
_The snake attached to Kabuto morphs into snake mode Orochimaru_
Kabuto: !?? how..
Orochimaru: I told you, I was watching everything. 
_Flashback to Kabuto being sealed in the cave._
------
_Scene shows Itachi with his hand on Kabuto's head_
Orochimaru: You think I didn't notice you use the splitting technique of the second hokage inside the snake?
Scene shows Kabuto hiding in the ground.
------
Kabuto: !! Then...why didn't you say anything...
Orochimaru: When I absorbed my chakra back into my body from yours, I knew all your intentions, which is why I left a bit of my conscious in that body, knowing you would merge with the real one in time.
Orochimaru: DON'T YOU SEE, THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!
_Orochiamaru's snake form rushes towards his real body, ripping all of Kabuto's chakra, turning him back to normal._
_Orochimaru's real body falls out of the casket_
_Kabuto is breathing heavily as he looks at Orochimaru in shock_
_Orochimaru with his head down_
Orochimaru: With sage chakra backed up by hashirama cells as well as sasuke's yang chakra, the only thing left....
*End panel shows Orochimaru with the rinnegan he got from being put under infinite tsukyomi*
Orochimaru: Is Naruto.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## takL (Jul 15, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> It says more or less:"Naruto and Sasuke finally seal Kaguya?!"



yes and the ? is the worrying bit.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

takL said:


> yes and the ? is the worrying bit.



are we going to get another 1 year long battle? 

at least, we see some skin from kaguya


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 15, 2014)

takL said:


> yes and the ? is the worrying bit.



Did it say about but announcement? What do you think it could be? I say a movie that suppose to come this year.


----------



## takL (Jul 15, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Did it say about but announcement? What do you think it could be? I say a movie that suppose to come this year.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

The huge announcement will be part three.


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2014)

Preview, Kaguya sealed?

LMFAO!!

What the fuck was the point?


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Preview, Kaguya sealed?
> 
> LMFAO!!
> 
> *What the fuck was the point*?



it is sad Klue when i see people like you ask this question NOW and NOT the moment kaguya's name was mentioned 

what is the point of madara, obito, and the juubi fight? what is the point of kaguya anyway? she is a fart that will be forgotten soon in the manga like that bleach villain fullbringer crap guy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Kaguya will not go away yet  you better believe it. You even have a "?" mark. The seal will fail and a new way will be needed ( rikudou weapons )

Also we also need to find the zetsu army purposes


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is sad Klue when i see people like you ask this question NOW and NOT the moment kaguya's name was mentioned
> 
> what is the point of madara, obito, and the juubi fight? what is the point of kaguya anyway? she is a fart that will be forgotten soon in the manga like that bleach villain fullbringer crap guy.



Both Madara and Obito's stories were built up over numerous chapters, years. Most readers where looking forward to the Masked-Man and Madara's fall — I think. Kaguya was thrown into the story randomly.

Literally.

One chapter, Madara genjutsu fucks the entire world — the table for the war's final battle is set. We have finally arrived at the conclusion of Akatsuki / Madara's story.

.... and BAM!!! Kaguya is here.

Whats the point?

Why not stick with Madara? Let Naruto and Sasuke kick his teeth in, and save the world that way?

Of course, I don't actually believe she'll face defeat next week.....


----------



## king81992 (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't see Kaguya being sealed next chapter,I have a feeling that if anyone gets sealed it will be Black Zetsu who will get sealed in Kaguya's place.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

she wont be sealed next chapter but there is a power change soon. 

i am 100% certain BZ will take over her.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 15, 2014)

I doubt the seal will work something will happen. But then again this is kishi


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 15, 2014)

This huge announcement is something about a big project for celebration of Naruto's 15th year? I mean does this rule out this end of the series announcement and could imply about Naruto part 3?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

Of Sasuke kisses Sakura on or even off panel, that means the end of the manga is near.


----------



## Jad (Jul 15, 2014)

The super huge project announcement could be one of four things in my opinion:

1. Side manga mini series of a character in Naruto: Minato's anbu days? Itachi's adventure? Konohamaru's big mission? Gai and Lee's journey? 
2. News on Databook 4.
3. Another Naruto saves a daimsel in distress movie that ends with a colorful rasengan.
4. Manga chapter (or few) about Mecha Naruto, in order to advertise the release of the new Naruto Revulotion game.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

It's goona be part three.


----------



## lathia (Jul 15, 2014)

Next week is a break, ain't it? Shouldn't we have that in the OP?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not a break. Where did this come from?



king81992 said:


> I don't see Kaguya being sealed next chapter,I have a feeling that if anyone gets sealed it will be Black Zetsu who will get sealed in Kaguya's place.



BZ is the real villain anyway.


----------



## calimike (Jul 15, 2014)

lathia said:


> Next week is a break, ain't it? Shouldn't we have that in the OP?



Issue is back to normal next week. don't worry 



ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:



Naruto for its 15th Anniversary with big news and got Lead Cover & Color Pages.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 15, 2014)

DB #4 pls.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

Color pages! Take it off Kaguya!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 15, 2014)

Kaguya brings everyone to the sea of acid. Everyone gets fucked the fuck up.

ACID TRIP!!!


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2014)

The Format said:


> DB #4 pls.



I don't think we will see that before the end of the manga.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I don't think we will see that before the end of the manga.



Kishi may not care by that point, but I see what you're saying.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 16, 2014)

Saw this on youtube.


Sasuke:*drops sakura*
Sasuke : Bitch! move outta the way
Sakura :  but sasuke kun

Sasuke: we have all gathered here today to mourn for a jacket.... Not just a regular jacket, A jacket that was made in the konoha hidden in the leafs. A jacket that saved my life

Sakura : what about me and my chakra ? -_-
Sasuke: bitch please if it was not for the jacket I would have substituted yo ass instead. thank the jacket you are still here.


----------



## takL (Jul 16, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> This huge announcement is something about a big project for celebration of Naruto's 15th year? I mean does this rule out this end of the series announcement and could imply about Naruto part 3?



yeah it says the big project is just started up.
and no way theyd make an announcement of an end of any series like that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 16, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah it says the big project is just started up.
> and no way theyd make an announcement of an end of any series like that.



It cooks be possible a start of a part 3 series since the Hyuuga clan and Uzumaki clan been left untold for so long part 3 should start a new story. And now there a huge mystery that Kaguya wanted a Zetsu army for what purpose that the planet all under genjutsu so dimension crossing are now possiblity.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 16, 2014)

Jesus Christ guys, 199% sure this is just a fucking movie that will air the 29 of July 2015 

And anyway Kishi has been announcing the end of the manga since 2 years ago, back when it was much more popular, do you think he wants to keep writing Naruto? he wants to end it more than anyone otherwise he would have never said such a thing and could have left it open so he could decide later.

The manga is about to end and to be honest even if I love it the sooner the better because the popularity keeps falling as far as I'm concern.


----------



## takL (Jul 16, 2014)

they stated the movie was coming along nicely in last dec already. 

unless that was a lie, it cant start twice.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 16, 2014)

Part 3 is obvious


----------



## Rosi (Jul 16, 2014)

Hope it's not about the movie, too boring.

But on the other hand, Part 3? Nooo


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Jesus Christ guys, 199% sure this is just a fucking movie that will air the 29 of July 2015
> 
> And anyway Kishi has been announcing the end of the manga since 2 years ago, back when it was much more popular, do you think he wants to keep writing Naruto? he wants to end it more than anyone otherwise he would have never said such a thing and could have left it open so he could decide later.
> 
> The manga is about to end and to be honest even if I love it the sooner the better because the popularity keeps falling as far as I'm concern.



It's usually in the top 5 in rating every week I doubt it's lost to much of its popularity. I would agree with you if it was like bleach which sadly is usually in the bottom 5.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2014)

We haven't had any announcements about the subject of the 2014 movie yet and it's starting to get rather late. That's likely all it is. "Starting up" the promotion.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

For a change I want to write an extensive fanficky prediction this week. Probably because the current chapter was so weak there's nothing interesting to talk about.

686 The Final Dimension

Chapter starts with Naruto vs Kaguya. Kaguya is going on the offensive using her hair for 360? defense against the clones while she rushes the one with the Gudoudamas. 

Naruto realizes that as long as she can make full use of her Byakugan he can't get close anymore and he gets into contact with Matatabi and together they create a Shakuton Rasenshuriken which they fire at a glacier. The jutsu evaporates a large quantity of ice covering everything in steam and Naruto attacks hidden in the steam. 
However BZ manages to track the Gudoudamas and Kaguya counters Naruto's attack and injures him severely. Only for the wounded Naruto with the Gudoudamas to tell her that a real shinobi looks underneath the underneath and disappear in a puff of smoke revealing itself as a clone while the real Naruto manages to land a sneak attack from behind with Matatabi's cat's claws which cut off the arm BZ is clinging to. BZ is panicking and trying to rejoin his mother, but before he can do anything Naruto summons his wayward Gudoudamas and finishes BZ off with them.

In the meanwhile Kaguya has regenerated her lost arm and seeing her loyal child die enrages her and she screams in anger and changes the world to the sixth realm. A black void. Naruto's clones all disappear as they get surprised by the vacuum and expire with their breath being sucked out of them. The real Naruto is in severe pain gasping for breath and so is Kakashi.

Chapter ends with a switch back to the 1st realm where Obito is about to warp everyone back into the ice realm when suddenly the Edo hokage make their appearance.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 16, 2014)

It can a final dimension or just the sixth... Who say its just six


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> It can a final dimension or just the sixth... Who say its just six



I think Kaguya/BZ did in chapter 684.


			
				Kaguya/BZ said:
			
		

> He's come all the way into core dimension. It's not good for him to be here. This place is directly connected to the other five dimensions



1 + 5 equals 6 in my book. And we've seen five so far.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 16, 2014)

1 + 5 = 6, tnats a meaning, ot could be 1+5 + 3 = 9, 1 for the center, 5 for the unexplored including acid world, and the 3 were ice, lava and desert world.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 16, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> 1 + 5 = 6, tnats a meaning, ot could be 1+5 + 3 = 9, 1 for the center, 5 for the unexplored including acid world, and the 3 were ice, lava and desert world.



I think not. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me. It would be unnecessary convoluted in my book. She talks about five dimensions connected to the core and there's no reason not to take her at her word. The only possible reason why there could be nine dimensions is if each dimension was related to a single bijuu and that doesn't strike me as true since Kaguya's powers were set before Hagoromo ever created the nine bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> 1 + 5 = 6, tnats a meaning, ot could be 1+5 + 3 = 9, 1 for the center, 5 for the unexplored including acid world, and the 3 were ice, lava and desert world.



Then Black Zetsu would have said nine.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 16, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I think not. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me. It would be unnecessary convoluted in my book. She talks about five dimensions connected to the core and there's no reason not to take her at her word. The only possible reason why there could be nine dimensions is if each dimension was related to a single bijuu and that doesn't strike me as true since Kaguya's powers were set before Hagoromo ever created the nine bijuu.



In a way I can agree with you. However, I seriously doubt if it is only nine "dimensions".



Almost all of these bloodlines most likely originated from the Shinju, perhaps 100% Shinju who was capable of doing almost everything  seen in this manga or something? Or who knows if the god could do literally everything, lol.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 16, 2014)

9 bijuus with different elements, 9 matagama means 9 bijuus,


----------



## Mateush (Jul 16, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> 9 bijuus with different elements, 9 matagama means 9 bijuus,



Do you refer it to as nine "dimensions" as well? I just read your post above. Nah, in that case why would Kaguya have multiple matagamas? Btw it was Hagoromo's doing who created bijus. Doesn't necessarily mean that there are nine "dimensions".


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Part 3 is obvious



Butts shall hurt!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol, no butthurt, 9 bijuus had different powers, it was Hagoromo who made them, for it was his version, how about Kaguya's version of Bijuus? There is none cause her version was the 9 worlds....


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Lol, no butthurt, 9 bijuus had different powers, it was Hagoromo who made them, for it was his version, how about Kaguya's version of Bijuus? There is none cause her version was the 9 worlds....



WTF are you talking about?

What nine worlds? There are five dimensions closely stitched together by a six one, as stated. You're adding three for no reason.

Just because there are nine bijuu does not automatically mean we must have nine dimensions. That's like saying, there must be six dimensions because the Rinnegan has six paths.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2014)

Part 3 isn't happening Naruto/Sasuke are far too powerful now once Kaguya is dealt with there's no one left who could actually pose a threat too them.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Part 3 isn't happening Naruto/Sasuke are far too powerful now once Kaguya is dealt with there's no one left who could actually pose a threat too them.



Perhaps BZ?


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 17, 2014)

Sasuke reveals more about his Space/time technique and Reveals its actually his Mangekyo's Left Eye ability from his arsenal instead of Itachi's. He reveals its actually related to Obito's Kamui. He figured it out during witnessing the abilities and reveals he can phase through shit as well. They make their way to the Castle. Sasuke realizes he can probably get them back to earth if they all get back togethr since he tagged Madara's body during the skirmish.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 17, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Part 3 isn't happening Naruto/Sasuke are far too powerful now once Kaguya is dealt with there's no one left who could actually pose a threat too them.



Actually it could. NAruto and Sasuke could just be leaders of their respective villages. Naruto will be Konoha Kage and Sasuke will be the Hidden Sounds Kage. A short Part 3 could focus on the side characters who are the ones gaining power-ups and abilities while Kishi just flesh out Sasuke arsenal with feats and show increased skills with their abilities.

Right now all their all being empowered with Senju DNA having their life forces boosted up. We saw how far it seperated Hashirama from the rest of the crowd and the boost that it gave Obito and Sasuke and other benefactors. Not to mention its possible they will get Sage Mode or Senjutsu seals along with Bijuu Chakra Shrouds through Ninshuu. Naruto and Sasuke could operate as leaders and just deliver the final blow. Hecks Kishi could just have Part 3 be after Kaguya gets dealt with and have Sasuke ending arc be part 3 lasting 200 chapters lol.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Part 3 will happen, if all thier chakra will be absorbed by Kaguya.

They will return to base modes. Naruto with just uzumaki limit and sasuke with just EMS. 

And its not far to happen.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Part 3 will happen, if all thier chakra will be absorbed by Kaguya.
> 
> They will return to base modes. Naruto with just uzumaki limit and sasuke with just EMS.
> 
> And its not far to happen.



It's possible Naruto and Sasuke will always have these powers until they die or until they will try to repay Kaguya's sins to the Shinju/Juubi. Because Hagoromo made the decision to pass on his Yin/Yang inside Sasuke and Naruto and made them his successors with free will to do whatever they want.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's the chapter.

- Obito dies while opening a portal for Sakura and Sasuke to escape
- Naruto keeping busy kaguya
- Hagaromo and the hokage's do something
- The chapter ends with Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side again


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

*You just neg rep rep, after my post.*



Klue said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> What nine worlds? There are five dimensions closely stitched together by a six one, as stated. You're adding three for no reason.
> 
> Just because there are nine bijuu does not automatically mean we must have nine dimensions. That's like saying, there must be six dimensions because the Rinnegan has six paths.



kindly gave me a relationshsip between the ability of the six paths to six dimensions, what pah is for ice? What path is for desert? What path is for lava? None.

You fail imagination, you also have no bases as the 6 paths had no connection to dimensional elemental properties. And hwat path is connected to acid world?

You look butthurt.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> kindly gave me a relationshsip between the ability of the six paths to six dimensions, what pah is for ice? What path is for desert? What path is for lava? None.
> 
> You fail imagination, you also have no bases as the 6 paths had no connection to dimensional elemental properties. And hwat path is connected to acid world?
> 
> You look butthurt.



Your ability to comprehend leaves much to be desired. The number of dimensions has nothing to do with the number of Bijuu, Elements or Rinnegan Paths.

We're not playing a numbers matching game.

Sweet Mother of Satan. :sanji


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you please give the relation of six dimensions to six paths? Dont just post random gibberish without bases.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Can you please give the relation of six dimensions to six paths? Dont just post random gibberish without bases.



​


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Nothing? I was expecting it from you, since you just can't give any connection to six paths and six dimensions...


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Nothing? I was expecting it from you, since you just can't give any connection to six paths and six dimensions...



I'm saying there *IS NO* connection. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

You are the one saying that the six dimensions are related to six paths... Dont make a reciprocal, dont make your idea my idea, my theory was nine dimensions, the library and admins know that.... You just have nothing... But flowering of words....


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> You are the one saying that the six dimensions are related to six paths...



Actually, I'm saying the exact opposite. 



Invcitusmaster said:


> Dont make a reciprocal, dont make your idea my idea, my theory was nine dimensions, the library and admins know that.... You just have nothing... But flowering of words....



Unbelievable.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Be nice to Klue you big poopey pants!


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Hopefully the preview hints about this exact moment BZ will merge with Kaguya by force, kinda like Sephiroth. Just read the story about him if you don't want to play FF7 lol.  His little secret wild-card. 

BZ doesn't have feelings for someone except his dear "mother".


----------



## Njaa (Jul 17, 2014)

I wanna see the Kages and what they're up to, maybe Hashi molesting Mads lower body some more . Beyond that some small talk between Obito, Sasuke and Sakura while Naruto gets pushed back by Kaguya.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Completely forgot about the Kages and Hagoromo. Probably due to how ridiculous things have become.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Completely forgot about the Kages and Hagoromo. Probably due to how ridiculous things have become.



What do you think Hagoromo will do?


----------



## TRN (Jul 17, 2014)

Mateush said:


> What do you think Hagoromo will do?



Tell the Hokage that SausSaku is here


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

I predict action.


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Mateush said:


> What do you think Hagoromo will do?



Share power, and send them to assist the others.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 17, 2014)

I predict more salty tears next week.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jul 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Share power, and send them to assist the others.



Your signature is vulgar... it's not nice 

Btw, I predict Orochimaru appearing in the Obito's dimension.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

686 Prediction: Broken Heart

Naruto will have a toe to toe fight with Kaguya. She will unleash a jutsu that will make Naruto's trolling end.

Kakashi will analyze the situations after beings useless for at least 5 chapters.

TNJ for Kages and Hagor Spirit.

Obito, Sakura and Sasuke TNJ. Obito cants use kamui anymore, Sasuke will use his jutsu to return in ice world. Kaguya attacks Naruto with deadly blow, Obito catches it with his body and dies.

He gaves team 7 authority to his MS, Kakashi gets the other one. 

Hashi parts of Obito mught be transferred also to Kakashi to make him useful.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Share power, and send them to assist the others.



Then I have a kinda different idea. Hagoromo will recover Madara, and make him realize that he been brainwashed almost whole his life. He really thought it was a heroic effort done by him. And explains a bit about Naruto/Sasuke, then HashMad will go there and share new powers to true successors. In that way both can be redeemed and moved to the afterlife. 

For me it seems like he made it clear only Naruto & Sasuke are his true successors and their last work to change the world exactly how they want it should be.

Who knows if he will tell something about Hamura too


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2014)

The seal with not work for some reason. And naruto and sasuke will think of another way


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The seal with not work for some reason. And naruto and sasuke will think of another way



Hopefully because of BZ. He had been spying on Naruto and Sasuke from their birth  He has far more intel than Kaguya as it seems. Maybe he knows that they most likely will try to seal Kaguya who becomes weakened then BZ can merge with her.

BZ appeared very early in the manga, however Kaguya didn't so she is just a "bonus" boss. Well, I hope so.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Part 3 will happen, if all thier chakra will be absorbed by Kaguya.
> 
> They will return to base modes. Naruto with just uzumaki limit and sasuke with just EMS.
> 
> And its not far to happen.


If Kaguya absorbs all there chakra then it's over Kaguya wins and the series ends.

Even if they return too just having the Kyuubi/EMS which is unlikely since even if they lose there Yin/Yang powers Naruto will still have the Bijuu rasengans and Sasuke's Rinnegan would likely just lose it's tomoe and become a normal Rinnegan.

They still can use there Bijuu mode and Perfect Susanoo which is still too much for anyone who's currently alive the only person who would be able to pose a threat too them is Hashirama.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

If part three happens I'm goona die laughing at all the butthurt.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

If Kaguya absorbs their chakra it's not the end, she even said she does not need Naruto's chakra. There is still Hamura to appear and Hago spirit. Even they will lose their chakra, it's not the end. Why so many people are fucking afraid of Part 3?  top reading part 3 if you dont want to see it. Very simple solution, yet you know all of you cant' resist not reading it if there is a part 3.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 17, 2014)

Obito's 3rd tech or switch to the Hokages and Hagoromo. I want Prime Hiruzen


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> If Kaguya absorbs their chakra it's not the end, she even said she does not need Naruto's chakra. There is still Hamura to appear and Hago spirit. Even they will lose their chakra, it's not the end. Why so many people are fucking afraid of Part 3?  top reading part 3 if you dont want to see it. Very simple solution, yet you know all of you cant' resist not reading it if there is a part 3.


Yes it is if Kaguya absorbs there chakra they no longer have anyway of sealing her and they no longer pose any other any sort of threat to her it's game over they lost the last chance they had.

Afraid? Are you serious?  

I could give zero shits whether or not there is a part 3 at this point I'm just using logic because with the way things are right now it makes zero sense for there too be a part 3 because there's is no villains who could pose any kind of threat too Naruto or Sasuke anymore.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2014)

Do you think it's possible for Kaguya to slip in Sasuke and co's dimension another time and go."Um wtf, how the fakk u guys got here!?" Busted. Lel



Thdyingbreed said:


> I could give zero shits whether or not there is a part 3 at this point I'm just using logic because with the way things are right now it makes zero sense for there too be a part 3 because there's is no villains who could pose any kind of threat too Naruto or Sasuke anymore.


While I don't mind a part 3, I agree that there is simply no sense for a part 3, Naruto and Sasuke are already leagues above everyone. Plus this whole Kaguya thing gives off the last boss vibe, world is at stake, etc. Unless Kishi wants to pull a Kubo


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2014)

^  assuming Kishi has not already pulled off a Kubo (I don't know Bleach, just guessing)



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> If part three happens I'm goona die laughing at all the butthurt.



While I was hoping for the series to end soon, I'd be very disapointed if it ends with this.  (Black Zetsu and IAmYourGrandma do not make for an emotional villain).


----------



## Plague (Jul 18, 2014)

I actually predict Sasuke asking Sakura about her wounds. 

After that, Sasuke chit chats a bit and either saves Obito by healing him somehow in conjunction to Naruto's earlier healing, or Obito finally does die opening the portal for him and Sakura. 

After that they reunite with Naruto and Kakashi. 

Seal Kaguya the following chapter.


----------



## Rose (Jul 18, 2014)

She is villain that has just been introduced. I believe there is gonna some damage (someone getting badly hurt or dying) before there is any sealing.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2014)

I predict Sakura dieing, Karin is goona be the Sauce's future wife.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 18, 2014)

I predict Obito confronting Sasuke about everything he's done, apologising to him, and then Sasuke not giving a fuck. 

I also predict Obito, Sasuke and Sakura waiting until Kaguya teleports back to their dimension so that they can Kamui back to the ice dimension. So, I expect Naruto and Kaguya to keep fighting for a while longer until Kaguya chooses to teleport.​​


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2014)

Obito, time to die.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 18, 2014)

Obito is dying and Sakura is out of chakra. Sasuke reveals more about his technique and something happens to his doujutsu. Sasuke reawakened emotions from Sakura will power up Sasuke's right eye. Sasuke's s/t jutsu will be related to Kamui and we find abit more about Dimensions. They start making their way to the castle after spotting it.

Chapter Moves back to the Kages and Hagoromo. We find out that Hagoromo taught Hashirama how to reverse The World of Tree Jutsu holding the alliance hostage. We find out since Madara had both his SM Chakra as well as his own when he used the jutsu. That Hashirama chakra should create a reaction out of it through Hashirama. The Kages start freeing up select Shinobi. Pretty much the most capable ones first since they know that the danger is not yet over.

The Fight transfer back over to Naruto vs Kaguya. Black Zetsu and Kaguya sense that something is going wrong with the tree back in the Real Dimension. Black Zetsu decides to go back and handle it and dissapears while Naruto vs an Uncontrolled Kaguya is hinted at


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2014)

Obito ask how Sasuke obtained the Rinnegan, Sakura ask why its appearance differs from Madara's.

Sasuke confirms his eye is a Senjutsu Rinnegan.

Shin rages.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito, time to die.



the will of rin wont let him die


----------



## TRN (Jul 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito how Sasuke obtained the Rinnegan, Sakura ask why its appearance differs from Madara's.
> 
> Sasuke confirms his eye is a Senjutsu Rinnegan.
> 
> Shin rages.



We went over this before, there is no such thing as Senjustsu Rinn..    You and Csdabest :rofl


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

TRN said:


> We went over this before, there is no such thing as *Senjustsu Rin*n..    You and Csdabest :rofl


when it comes to obito, he can master that 

RSM = RIN SAGE MODE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 18, 2014)

TRN said:


> We went over this before, there is no such thing as Senjustsu Rinn..    You and Csdabest :rofl



Huh. Its callled Sage Mode + Doujutsu powers. Sage Rinnegan....Sage Mangekyo, Sage Byakugan. Kaguya introduced the Rinne Sage Byakugan. But yes their is a Senjutsu Rinnegan it just the power being used in unison. We already have the "Senjutsu" Version of Susano-o. Its coming. But kishi did say Sasuke progression would be episodic over these events


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 18, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't have Sage Mode lol

What is this? Fan fiction? People need to get over this, he will never have Senjutsu let alone a "Senjutsu Rin'negan"


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't people know that Asura and his descendants are granted with the powerful body and chakra and Indra and his descendants are granted with the powerful eyes? Should be basic Naruto history 101. 

Now the Uchiha fans want the powerful body too? Talk about being greedy. And when I used to post in previous forums, I remember people saying how shit  Sage Mode is but MS is the best and MS > Sage Mode. Now the tables have turned


----------



## TRN (Jul 18, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Don't people know that Asura and his descendants are granted with the powerful body and chakra and Indra and his descendants are granted with the powerful eyes? Should be basic Naruto history 101.
> 
> Now the Uchiha fans want the powerful body too? Talk about being greedy. And when I used to post in previous forums, I remember people saying how shit  Sage Mode is but MS is the best and MS > Sage Mode. Now the tables have turned



Can you blame them though, just look at Sage of Six Path GOD Naruto,That Sage Hashirama, That Sage JMAN/Minato.  

That would make anyone grow with jealousy and envy:ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Jul 18, 2014)

What I think might happen. U_U

In the current volume of the manga, Kishi is focusing so much in Kaguya's shifting ability. We started with
the Lava Dimension and went through, the Ice, Desert, the Main one, and the Acid. Supposedly, there is one
more, I wonder if that dimension is the actual Ninja World, or if it is something else. 

Either way, when this volume ends, I believe that Kaguya's game with shifting the dimensions will stop and
her fighting style will change, as it's pointless to do the same thing all over again, and it's obvious that Kishi will
not waste another volume with the same thing, no?

Anyway, if the last dimension is not the real Ninja World, I think in the next chapter or two, she will teleport them
to there, so this whole dimension thing ends with the end of the volume. However, if it's the Ninja World, then perhaps that's when the Hokages' role will come in again.

With that being said, there are those things that make me suspect about each one of them. First of all, Kaguya did not want to fight in the Ninja World so it won't be damaged any more (even though their fight was not really that damaging to the environment at all). However, her mind may have changed after she realized that fighting them in those other dimensions is not in her favour as she previously thought, and fighting them in the real world might be better for her. In addition to that, Naruto and co will eventually need to go back to their dimension and as of now (If obito is going to die as was implied) Sasuke can't teleport to another dimension as we saw, especially with his short range teleporting jutsu. 

Of course, that's unless kishi will get rid of this limitation all together after Kaguya's defeat, and that's does not seem very likely as of now. That's or he gives the Hokages, namely Tobirama and/or Minato the ability to teleport back and forth between the Ninja World so they can teleport the others when they defeat Kaguya.

The other point to why she might teleport them back to real world has to do with Minato's jutsu. Minato as shown in his fight against Obito already threw his 6 Kunais as a preparation for his jutsu. I find it unlikely that Kishi made him do that just to make those Kunais irrelevant all at once! And it's unlikely as well that he would make him do that AGAIN in Kaguya's dimension to use his jutsu. 

It's the same when he was throwing those Kunais when they encountered JJ Madara, even though at first they seemed as if they were pointless. For example, the one he told Kakashi to throw to save guy, then Lee came to save Guy, and that Kunai was not really used. It seemed pointless at the time, but latter on Kishi used that Kunai so Sasuke can be teleported to where Naruto is. 

Perhaps, that's why I think at the end of this volume, or the start of the next volume their battle will return to be on the real world. 

Especially that Kishi won't make the Hokages there without a reason obviously. Otherwise he would have made them fall for IT, or Hagoromo would not have appeared to them!


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2014)

TRN said:


> We went over this before, there is no such thing as Senjustsu Rinn..    You and Csdabest :rofl



Csdabest is a Senjutsu EMS supporter. Don't compare me to him. 

Furthermore, we have moved past the Uchiha / Senju conflict. This is a battle of Six Paths. 



Pocalypse said:


> Don't people know that Asura and his descendants are granted with the powerful body and chakra and Indra and his descendants are granted with the powerful eyes? Should be basic Naruto history 101.



Are you guys keeping up with manga? Hagoromo's power comprises of body, eyes, senjutsu and nine-bijuu. There are four elements at play, and Naruto holds *three* of them.

You think his rival only possess Yin power? This after Kishi took the time to explain what is needed to acquire the Rinnegan, and how Sasuke is compatible with Senjutsu?

*Three *out of four.





Pocalypse said:


> Now the Uchiha fans want the powerful body too? Talk about being greedy. And when I used to post in previous forums, I remember people saying how shit  Sage Mode is but MS is the best and MS > Sage Mode. Now the tables have turned



Right.

Because one needs Senju powers to utilize nature's energy. Guess Sasuke was born with both then, huh?

Lastly, I'm not an Uchiha fan. I'm just trying to figure out the difference between the Rinnegan we're all use to, and the one Sasuke and Kaguya wield currently.

Bijuu power isn't an option for Sasuke; Senjutsu is all there is left. His chakra was able to harm Rikudou Madara, after all, right?











Lastly, Sasuke was able to sense the chakra of clone Naruto during its time in the core dimension.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Csdabest is a Senjutsu EMS supporter. Don't compare me to him. *



*Its only A matter of Time* 

Sasuke must complete the Rinne Doujutsu Tribunal. 

Kaguya= Rinne Byakugan
Madara= Rinnegan
Sasuke= Rinne Mangekyo.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 18, 2014)

Kakashi gets Obito's eyes next chapter or in 687... And everything goes back to normal..


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just give Sakura his eyes. 

Makes her OP as hell and semi-useful. Solves about 70 different problems.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 18, 2014)

And what are those problems?


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> And what are those problems?



kill obito.

sakura being useless.

giving sasuke a reason to fuck her being a semi male uchiha with a vagina.

repeat that about 20 times and you have 60 valid reasons :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2014)

I also hope the pace moves up. Cuz right now its beyond fucking slow.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I also hope the pace moves up. Cuz right now its beyond fucking slow.



indeed. the fact that  the last 4-5 chapters where just fucking filler crap to set one page of sasusaku is just proof of how kishi is indeed the master of no plot


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> indeed. the fact that  the last 4-5 chapters where just fucking filler crap to set one page of sasusaku is just proof of how kishi is indeed the master of no plot



I think he will prolong the manga a whole lot more. Unless he makes a horrible ending at a very fast pace.
You know its believed this is the year where the manga ends.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope the Tsykomi ends soon and we can go back to the other characters. Seeing Sakura, Naruto, Sasuke and Kaguya is just an absolute bore-fest, with Kakashi doing nothing but saying the obvious. Funny that the people I mentioned are the center of attention.....

Rather watch the Wood Spiral Zetsu vs. The Alliance than this crap we are reading.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> ai am sorry to tell you this but the alliance fucking sucks if karin can best all of them



I'm desperate......what I am reading sucks even more.

(*whoa, what happen to your posts)


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> I'm desperate......what I am reading sucks even more.


be careful what you wish for. you might get 100 chapters of wanking to naruto like......... THAT......... chapter 


> (*whoa, what happen to your posts)


a mod got butthurt


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes it is if Kaguya absorbs there chakra they no longer have anyway of sealing her and they no longer pose any other any sort of threat to her it's game over they lost the last chance they had.
> 
> Afraid? Are you serious?
> 
> I could give zero shits whether or not there is a part 3 at this point I'm just using logic because with the way things are right now it makes zero sense for there too be a part 3 because there's is no villains who could pose any kind of threat too Naruto or Sasuke anymore.



Why are you ignoring BZ? It's obvious that he has feelings ONLY for his mother, not someone else, even Naruto and Sasuke. 

There's the possibility BZ will take over and soon. You can't deny it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Why are you ignoring BZ? It's obvious that he has feelings ONLY for his mother, not someone else, even Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> There's the possibility BZ will take over and soon. You can't deny it.



Naw son.

It's almost time for Madara's return. He will reveal the invincible power of two Rinnegans.


----------



## Escargon (Jul 18, 2014)

Sexdara will return and he will go in with a bang without any lube.

Unsightly /manly pose


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2014)

- Naruto & Sasuke duo again
- They found a way to use Sasuke's S/T to cancel Kaguya's S/T door, so she can't run away anymore.
- Kaguya becomes very angry, meanwhile BZ seems very worried lol.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2014)

The needle kaguya used to hit sasukes hand early in the fight may play a role to stop the seal from working. I can not really see her being sealed again. It has to be final so no idiot in the future will try and revive her. So i think she will be tnj or destroyed not sealed. So the seal has to fail so that is why I think sasuke get to n hit early will play a role. If not BZ will probably have a way to make it fail or her.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 18, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The needle kaguya used to hit sasukes hand early in the fight may play a role to stop the seal from working. I can not really see her being sealed again. It has to be final so no idiot in the future will try and revive her. So i think she will be tnj or destroy ed not sealed.



Once again you can't deny the possibility BZ might take over because Kaguya is stupid.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 18, 2014)

It's like, mom you don't what to do, let me handle te dirty work now.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2014)

The preview is odd as it implies Kaguya gets sealed this soon. I was expecting them to hang around in level select for a while longer. We still have yet to figure out that castle in all worlds are there for and its not like there's any chakra to go back, since Sakura exhausted herself last chapter.

The only way I see it happening is if Obito opens the connection sacrificing himself with his last chakra (even if its very small it will do, considering this chapter) and Sasuke switches to the snow dimension along with Sakura.

No complaints about Kaguya getting sealed so soon though. Good riddance. She's boring. Maybe Hamura shows up as the villain behind the villain? Or BZ takes over...



lain2501 said:


> Chapter 686 "_Not your time yet_"
> 
> *Obito* : Arghh!! (cough blood)
> 
> ...



Such bulshit, but Obito lives, so i'm okay with it.



Deadway said:


> *Naruto 686 Prediction*
> Absolute rule
> 
> 
> ...



Most of this is extremely interesting.



The Format said:


> DB #4 pls.



This and artbook #3.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2014)

I do hope Kaguya gets sealed, I want BZ to take over the shit already. Previews can't be trusted though.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 18, 2014)

I had the thought that, since Sakura's forehead-thing is a yin seal, and Sasuke has a yin hand, maybe he can restore or empower the seal.  Sasuke's left hand has done nothing special whereas Naruto saved two people from certain death and healed a decades-old eye injury..


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I had the thought that, since Sakura's forehead-thing is a yin seal, and Sasuke has a yin hand, maybe he can restore or empower the seal.  Sasuke's left hand has done nothing special whereas Naruto saved two people from certain death and healed a decades-old eye injury..


I'd like too see it expanded upon as well we haven't seen Sasuke do anything with it but I don't really think Sasuke's is suited for that task since his Yin abilities should be the opposite of what Naruto's healing Yang abilities.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't want Kaguya to go yet


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 18, 2014)

Hexa said:


> I had the thought that, since Sakura's forehead-thing is a yin seal, and Sasuke has a yin hand, maybe he can restore or empower the seal.  Sasuke's left hand has done nothing special whereas Naruto saved two people from certain death and healed a decades-old eye injury..



This would be interesting.

In that case, it could be that all fuinjutsu can be described as either Yin seals or Yang seals, as in, one is created with Yin chakra and the other with Yang chakra. Sakura's seal is a Yin seal for example, hence the Yin Seal: Release technique that she uses. On the other hand, the barrier techniques the Sound Four and four Hokage used to trap the Juubi were called the Four Red Yang Formation and Six Red Yang Formation, respectively. The implication that the word _Yang_ has in those names is no coincidence.

Actually, we know that Yin and Yang chakra can be transferred as single halves _specifically_, because Minato managed to decisively split the two chakra types in half and seal the Yin inside of himself, while sealing the Yang inside of Naruto. 

It is possible that Sasuke can restore some of Sakura's reserves..​​


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 18, 2014)

Chapter 68h will be just TNJ with Sauce and Obito


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish to see Indra and Ashura's colors next chapter (chapter cover).


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2014)

too bad the color cover might be movie related , i wanted to know Sasuke's rinnegan color


----------



## Mateush (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> too bad the color cover might be movie related , i wanted to know Sasuke's rinnegan color



It's red. Confirmed (if I recall correctly).





Official SJ color chapters.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm I imagine Sasuke will restore Sakura's chakra since they can't just have her lying around. And we may see the last of the dimensional fighting. Kaguya changes her fighting style I guess.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 19, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I wish to see Indra and Ashura's colors next chapter (chapter cover).



if Asura hair is Red,, my theory about his mother to be an uzumaki will be sealed... If not, Im damned.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 19, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> if Asura hair is Red,, my theory about his mother to be an uzumaki will be sealed... If not, Im damned.



Perhaps red hair is due to Shinju (not Juubi)? Well Madara's hair did turn into pale red as well. 

And would explain why Naruto (Uzumaki) can utilize nine bijus inside him like it's nothing and previously with "evil" Kurama. And a lot more things he did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 19, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> If Kaguya absorbs their chakra it's not the end, she even said she does not need Naruto's chakra. There is still Hamura to appear and Hago spirit. Even they will lose their chakra, it's not the end. Why so many people are fucking afraid of Part 3?  top reading part 3 if you dont want to see it. Very simple solution, yet you know all of you cant' resist not reading it if there is a part 3.


There is no Part 3 coming. Kishimoto explicitly said the manga is ending. This is its climax. The announcement is probably a movie.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Hmm I imagine Sasuke will *restore Sakura's chakra *since they can't just have her lying around. And we may see the last of the dimensional fighting. Kaguya changes her fighting style I guess.



sasuke can do what?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 19, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There is no Part 3 coming. Kishimoto explicitly said the manga is ending. This is its climax. The announcement is probably a movie.



just dont read imo if there is...


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> just dont read imo if there is...



He didn't say he was against it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke can do what?



I think he meant Naruto will do that and heal her... and explain his ability to.
Unless his a fanatic and trully belives that


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think he meant Naruto will do that and heal her... and explain his ability to.
> Unless his a fanatic and trully belives that



i don't think he meant naruto. sakura is out of chakra now and i doubt sasuke's chakra is enough to help obito come back.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2014)

If Obito has marked the old place, it means he would use less chakra to come back? Idk. I can see him using all the chakra he has left to send sauce and sakura back and has his dying moment with the usual flashback and last words.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke can do what?



Facelessman is right. I meant Nardo. No more late night posting for me .


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a feelings Naruto will use Hiraishin or FTg in the next chapter. His clone says he marked the center dimension


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> I have a feelings Naruto will use Hiraishin or FTg in the next chapter. His clone says he marked the center dimension



Obito marked it, not Naruto. It was so he and Sakura could hide in his own dimension but still be able to return to Kaguya's while Naruto distracted Kaguya/Zetsu and "died."


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks at Obito in disgust and asks Sakura why she bothers to ally herself with him.
Obito (sort of) asks for forgiveness (but not direct) but Sasuke wont bother and immideatly wants to go where Naruto is, so they will bring him there.

Sasuke arrives seeing Naruto getting beat up, Sasuke saves Naruto's life and Naruto thanks Sasuke.
Seeing that, Kaguya will see a small 1 page flashback on how her sons saved eachothers life while fighting her aswell.
Zetsu will meddle with the fight as always and guides Kaguya to fight better.

In the end Kaguya will get sealed by Naruto and Sasuke's combination attack.

However, the chapter after that reveals that Zetsu sacrficed himself to save Kaguya, so instead of sealing Kaguya, they managed to seal Zetsu in her place.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> i don't think he meant naruto. sakura is out of chakra now and i doubt sasuke's chakra is enough to help obito come back.



If she does it will be an asspull because she has already had 20+ chapters of loosing chakra.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 19, 2014)

TakL, what did the preview say?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2014)

Zelavour said:


> In the end Kaguya will get sealed by Naruto and Sasuke's combination attack.
> 
> However, the chapter after that reveals that Zetsu sacrficed himself to save Kaguya, so instead of sealing Kaguya, they managed to seal Zetsu in her place.



She won't last long then, considering Zetsu is the brains of the operation.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> TakL, what did the preview say?



Kaguya's end is coming....



takL said:


> all it says are
> "in commemoration of over 15 years of the series, a super huge project launches!!
> huge announcement in the next issue!!"
> ☆ There is A Super Huge Announcement!! Lead-off in colours!!
> *preview "Naruto & Sasuke finally seal Kaguya!?"*


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 19, 2014)

Sasuke is going to show off some of his new powers once he gets back to where naruto is fighting Kaguya & BZ since he has been locked in that desert dimension for a while, kishi's way to keep the balance him and Naruto.

I also think Hamura is going to be on Kaguya?s side.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 19, 2014)

If Kaguya will be selaed sooner, this would be the scenario... Zetsu will escape or take Kaguya's chakra before the sealing.... Zetsu will survive it, uses Mayfly to escape the dimension and complete his own plan that we dont know what...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 19, 2014)

Predictions:

- Sasuke returns to the Ice dimension with Sakura with Obito using his remaining chakra up to get them there. Before Sasuke can retrieve Obito, the Kamui snaps close as Obito dies knowing he finally redeemed himself.
- Naruto's barely holding his own against Kaguya, his clone army has been cut in half and he's had to actively Kawarimi with his clones to avoid death.
- Naruto uses Gyuki's power to blind Kaguya with ink by literally spitting it in her face. 
- Sasuke arrives, slashing Kaguya with his Perfect Susano'o and flies near Naruto. Sasuke tells him to get serious.
- While blinded, both Naruto and Sasuke act and seemingly seal Kaguya.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2014)

Sasuke begins to understand his Rinnegan a bit more. He transports the three back to Naruto.

Klue =


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2014)

Mateush said:


> It's red. Confirmed (if I recall correctly).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, didnt know they were official 


i was thinking, maybe Naruto should let one clone on each dimension, since Sasuke can feel them when the dimension is open, there is a chance that he can switch with them, it would be a cool team up


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> oh, didnt know they were official



Official, indeed.

So beautiful.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> If she does it will be an asspull because she has already had 20+ chapters of loosing chakra.



it's not an asspull. it's a plot pull. it is really obvious that she lost chakra just for sasuke to hold her. 

the last few chapters since sasuke disappeared were nothing more than a set up for the last page of this chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 19, 2014)

Who ever thinks that she is getting sealed is lying to themself. The bitch will not go out the same way twice.


----------



## Plague (Jul 19, 2014)

I think they'll find a way to kill her with her own dimensions or techniques. Sort of like plugging an extension cord into itself, but it actually working


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 19, 2014)

If Kaguya does get sealed I honestly don't expect it to last very long (one or two chapters at most). Sealing her just seems too anti-climatic. Besides she hasn't even had her designated flashback yet. 

Do you honestly think she is not getting one? This is Kishi we are talking about and she honestly does need one.


----------



## lathia (Jul 19, 2014)

Those colorings are official? Gross... 

Kaguya is about to damage the duo then Madara double (or tripple I've lost count with trollZetsu) crosses Kaguya. Seal complete at the end of the next volume. Due to flashbacks of her sad story.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 19, 2014)

Dear god, is it really ending already? 

If Kaguya's about to get sealed already, I can safely say she's absolutely the worst thing (not just villain) to ever come out of Naruto, and Kishi should be ashamed to have written her.

I hope the new movie rewrites the entirety of Naruto.

_I predict Naruto forces Kaguya to open the dimension again so Obito, Sasuke and Sakura can escape._


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2014)

Takl said in another thread that page says nothing about the series ending or even a movie. Guess it was tran slated wrong by who ever did it probably on purpose


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't see Kaguya getting sealed now, it's way too early imo. 
it does not make sense that she would be defeated in 1 volume.  

Unless she would break the seal....


----------



## Mateush (Jul 19, 2014)

^
Not same as the one he has on his forehad,. Didn't you see the colored version of him and Madara's third eye


----------



## Rai (Jul 19, 2014)

Mateush said:


> ^
> Not same as the one he has on his forehad,. Didn't you see the colored version of him and Madara's third eye



The thing in his forehead is not a eye. Yes, I have seen it.

Just pointing out that Hagoromo's "Sharinnegan" is not red.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 19, 2014)

ℜai said:


> The thing in his forehead is not a eye. Yes, I have seen it.
> 
> Just pointing out that Hagoromo's "Sharinnegan" is not red.



And I never said he has Sharinnegan. Just that it's some sort of seal, perhaps Kaguya did it or something becuase it lacks tomoes.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Hagoromo's "Sharinnegan" is not red.
> 
> 
> 
> Official color.



Post full chapter or GTFO! 


Naw, seriously. Post the God Damn chapter.


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 20, 2014)

ℜai said:


> The thing in his forehead is not a eye. Yes, I have seen it.
> 
> Just pointing out that Hagoromo's "Sharinnegan" is not red.




by kishi


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 20, 2014)

is sasuke can summon the gedo mazu cause he has Rinnegan?


----------



## Mateush (Jul 20, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> is sasuke can summon the gedo mazu cause he has Ringan?



Posibly that he can sumon the gedo mazu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> is sasuke can summon the gedo mazu cause he has Rinnegan?



Yes, along with the Pain jutsu for which the Rinnegan gets its name.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 20, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> by kishi



  I love Hagoromo's hands, but his character is shit


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2014)

This chapter is goona be good,  I'm just feeling it.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 20, 2014)

Imo, he has a very design in the colored version compared with this one:


Anyways. I hope we will see either Hagoromo now or Naruto & Sasuke at once. Not slow paced or rushed


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2014)

Well Kaguya is getting sealed supposedly so expect action.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 20, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Well Kaguya is getting sealed supposedly so expect action.



The question is when it happens. But you gave me a small hope, thanks.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 20, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Well Kaguya is getting sealed supposedly so expect action.



I wouldn't trust the previews, I remember during the Sasuke vs Deidara fight "next week the fight ends" was repeated ad nauseum.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah but I'm just feeling it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2014)

Kaguya getting WTF sealed next chapter suddenly is anti-climatic imo.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2014)

She will get sealed soon but then break out somehow and Sasuke and Naruto will be shitting bricks until somehow the Hokages and Hagoromo make it to where they are.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay from Chapter 510, vol 54 then.

Wonder if it really does mean something? Perhaps that's how his Banbutsu Sozo looks like? Or actually his Sharinnegan ?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 20, 2014)

Why I dont think  Kaguya will be seal this chapter . I do see at the end Naruto and Sasuke  getting back together and saying they will seal her.

All so for people saying that she will not be seal again. So you are saying she will be talk to the good side? As just like the tail beast i dont think she can be killed. Ever one in this war has lose by being seal or by being put into some thing or in Obito case turning into a good guy.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 20, 2014)

No sealing and Killing, Kaguya will become a good woman, mark my words, she don't what she was doing, since she became evil, it was not the fruit, it was someone else wjo caused her evilness.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 20, 2014)

5$ bucks BZ will take over here.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 20, 2014)

It's like, your useless mom, Ill show you how it's done...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Sorry, but can't post full chapter.
> 
> Here is another pic for ya:
> 
> ...



!

I want this.

Is it only for JP users, or worldwide can get it?

Also, has Kaguya hair been coloured by them? I see that everything has been coloured until volume 59, but there have been a few coloured chapters since then...


----------



## Rai (Jul 20, 2014)

ch1p said:


> !
> 
> I want this.
> 
> ...



ebook japan accepts foreign credit card: Even though he achieved the Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan, Izanagi inflicted its permanent toll.

Nope. Only volume 1-59 are colored.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2014)

I predict Kaguya's hair color as white! Or maybe blue.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 20, 2014)

Kaguya will throw away her gown and show us what it takes to be a beautiful villain.


----------



## king81992 (Jul 20, 2014)

I think Zetsu gets sealed in Kaguya's place.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I predict Kaguya's hair color as white! Or maybe blue.



It's dirty pink, like Hagoromo's and Mads.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2014)

It's time for Mecha-Action. Naruto unleashes his true body powers, Six Paths Senjutsu Mecha-ChakraZord; Sasuke unveils his Rinnegan enhanced Perfect Susano'o.

Kaguya, a combination of both.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, the Rinnegan again.  I believe his Rinnegan is still not fully develop,  Sasuke will be on a TnJ with Obito, while Nardo enjoys fooling Kaguya and BZ looses his cool and might decide to take over.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 20, 2014)

Obito gives Sasuke a crash-course in S/T jutsu.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 20, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> She will get sealed soon but then break out somehow and Sasuke and Naruto will be shitting bricks until somehow the Hokages and Hagoromo make it to where they are.



I'm surprised this blatantly obvious prediction has to be pointed out.

So if there was a ribbon for - actually there should be some kind of ribbon icon stamp the mods give people who make the more accurate predictions.


Just made the suggestion:


----------



## Escargon (Jul 20, 2014)

Naruto will unleash all his power to turn into Mecha-Naruto and Tobiramas gonna turn black.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It's dirty pink, like Hagoromo's and Mads.



I don't want it to be pink.


----------



## takL (Jul 20, 2014)

i predict kaguyas hair to be half gold half silver.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 20, 2014)

I expect it to be the same shade of red as Madara's was. She did use his body as a base after all, and the hair was the one thing that didn't really change when he uh...inflated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2014)

Or, you know, it's just mauve because her son's hair is.



Haruka Katana said:


> Kaguya getting WTF sealed next chapter suddenly is anti-climatic imo.



Everything about her has been anti-climactic so who even cares.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2014)

Red, because Kaguya is from the Uzumaki Clan.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 20, 2014)

White would look the most menacing on her.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 20, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I expect it to be the same shade of red as Madara's was. She did use his body as a base after all, *and the hair was the one thing that didn't really change when he uh...inflated.*



^ Basically this.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 20, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> White would look the most menacing on her.



Disagree. Everything else on her is white, more white wouldn't make it more intimidating. It'd just make it blend in.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2014)

Did i miss something? Are we getting a color page?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Did i miss something? Are we getting a color page?



Color page(s), a big announcement and the beginning stages for Kaguya's inevitable end.


----------



## ryz (Jul 20, 2014)

I like the colorkage versions better



The effort in their colours shows.


----------



## Plague (Jul 21, 2014)

I think if Kaguya gets sealed, she'll come back the next chapter. Kishi might just have that happen to show they need to come up with something new.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 21, 2014)

We all know the seal is going to fail, leaving Naruto to TnJ her.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monna (Jul 21, 2014)

ryz said:


> I like the colorkage versions better
> 
> 
> 
> The effort in their colours shows.


Color Kage is decent when they aren't trying to mask everything in motion blur. Their quality fluctuates a lot, which I imagine has to do with the person coloring the page. I wish they were a bit more consistent but they aren't bad overall.

This is an example of their good work:


This one however, is a blurred mess:


----------



## Marsala (Jul 21, 2014)

Plague said:


> I think if Kaguya gets sealed, she'll come back the next chapter. Kishi might just have that happen to show they need to come up with something new.



This. They'll seal her, go back to the real world, and then she'll burst free and Hagoromo will say, "By the way, the seal I gave you was only supposed to work on the Juubi or Madara... my mother is beyond that."


----------



## herobito (Jul 21, 2014)

bz said that their seal can work.  altho im betting naruto and sasuke are only assuming they can.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 21, 2014)

herobito said:


> bz said that their seal can work.  altho im betting naruto and sasuke are only assuming they can.



Black Zetsu also was afraid of Naruto being able to reach Sasuke by himself from the rock land nexus dimension. He's assuming the worst case scenario.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 21, 2014)

If Kaguya gets sealed and everything turnes to be okay, what's the use of Hagoromo appearing to the Kages, the does not need some explaining, but Hago will explain what's beyond their grasp.  The zetsu army is still in question of why and what?  Kaguya has been sealed once, i reckon, the same thing wont happen again, of the seal is not enough. Or BZ just wanted Kaguya to do something ang ka blam, he takes over. And Kaguya will be proven and innocent puppet.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2014)

I expect, and sorta hope, Kaguya's defeat leads to the return of Madara. Double Rinnegan vs Naruto and Sasuke.

Kishi owes me. I have waited years for this battle.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 21, 2014)

We all know Naruto is going to TNJ Kaguya. And Sasuke is going to Hook up with Kagura the Shinigami. In a war against Death vs Nature


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Everything about her has been anti-climactic so who even cares.



As much as I dislike her , it's just weird to see her suddenly get sealed just like that.   I do want her to get out of the manga asap though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 21, 2014)

No she can't leave yet


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 21, 2014)

I predict a chapter full of Kaguya's speech bubbles


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> We all know Naruto is going to TNJ Kaguya. And Sasuke is going to Hook up with Kagura the Shinigami. In a war against Death vs Nature



Getting TNJ'd requires having a mind, though.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 21, 2014)

My personal idea is:

Diluted red hair = Hagoromo and Madara after he absorbed the tree (due to a certain amounts of Shinju's chakra)

Uzumaki = This further supports the idea about the statement about Uzumaki and Senju are distant relatives. It was Kushina who said it.

Kaguya?s haircolor =  No idea :ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not the greatest SasuSaku shipper

But I expect to see a kiss on the first page

Or I will feel let down

By lack of PROGRESS


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2014)

Obito uses the last if his life force to send sakura and sasuke to the ice dimension. As he dies he sees rin and dies because he chooses to. Naruto and sasuke seem to have sealed kaguya in the end


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 21, 2014)

Uzumakis exist before Kaguya came, hell, there super long life is not about chakra but physical strength, we might have that explaination form zetsu this chapter


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Obito uses the last if his life force to send sakura and sasuke to the ice dimension.


I'm expecting Obito too die in the next chapter as well since Sakura is out of chakra and Sasuke can't exactly give up his chakra since he needs it too help Naruto seal Kaguya.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's say sakura, sasuke and obito were trapped in center dimension. The solution is simple, Nardo clone said in 685 that he marked the place.

Im jumping to an idea, that He can use hiraishin or FTG next chapter, if he will be in center dimension, he can boast theri chakra, of they just simply reunite and make a plan


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Uzumakis exist before Kaguya came, hell, there super long life is not about chakra but physical strength, we might have that explaination form zetsu this chapter



Are you trying to tell us Kushina is an ignorant bitch? 

Physical strength and all vitality related things are aligned with Ashura. 

There is no basis for the whole Uzumaki must be speshul and godly train ride. 

The most I'd expect is that they descend from Hamura.



Sarahmint said:


> I'm not the greatest SasuSaku shipper
> 
> But I expect to see a kiss on the first page
> 
> ...



The question is... why would *Sasuke* do that.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 21, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Getting TNJ'd requires having a mind, though.



Obviously You never heard of the game about Pimps & Hoes. In real life females get TNJ on a daily basis. Sometimes 3,4 even 5 times a day. . But seriously. This back and forth between Kaguya and Black Zetsu makes me believe their is going to be a division between the two. And im sure Kaguya "The Misunderstood woman" who actually wanted to give chakra to her sons to play with might turn good and help Naruto as we move towards the final conflict.


----------



## herobito (Jul 21, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Let's say sakura, sasuke and obito were trapped in center dimension. The solution is simple, Nardo clone said in 685 that he marked the place.
> 
> Im jumping to an idea, that He can use hiraishin or FTG next chapter, if he will be in center dimension, he can boast theri chakra, of they just simply reunite and make a plan



no, obito marked the place with kamui.  kamui shortcut incoming.  whered he learn ftg?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> *I'm not the greatest SasuSaku shipper*
> 
> But I expect to see a kiss on the first page
> 
> ...



Yes since you also said they will friendzone each other after the kiss God knows why.


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Yes since you also said they will friendzone each other after the kiss God knows why.



sasuke forces his kiss on sakura. sakura doesn't like it. sasuke vs naruto will be because sasuke wants to rape sakura.............. and everything will be fine and dandy later


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 21, 2014)

So chaps coming out tonight, correct?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke forces his kiss on sakura. sakura doesn't like it. sasuke vs naruto will be because sasuke wants to rape sakura.............. and everything will be fine and dandy later


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> So chaps coming out tonight, correct?



no. that was only last week if i remember correctly. it should come out on wednesday.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> no. that was only last week if i remember correctly. it should come out on wednesday.



It ain't tomorrow before the sun is shining. 

It still is a tuesday to me.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> So chaps coming out tonight, correct?



wrong, its coming the usual day... last week was just an early release becouse the magazine was released earlier (special week that happens once in a while)


personaly I would like to learn about hamura and what he did with his juubi part as both brothers sealed parts of it into themselfs... maybe hogoromo will explain about him...which is related to the whole Edo tensei not affected by IT 

It would be nice if hamura is the grand ancestor to uzumaki and that's why they showed all those chains and special chakras related to nature without beign host of gedo mazo...kinda the chakra flows in the blood.... so hamuras mark will appear on narutos left hand... which kaguya notices and goes into another shock phase of flashbacks of her sons (and her intent to kill naruto lowers..and zetsu starts to get angry that she is not listening to him )


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It ain't tomorrow before the sun is shining.
> 
> It still is a tuesday to me.



it's tuesday to me as well and it's 1 am here


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 21, 2014)

K, thanks guys/gals.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> We all know the seal is going to fail, leaving Naruto to TnJ her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Either way even if they manage to seal her it will only be temporary because she still needs to be redeemed.


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Either way even if they manage to seal her it will only be temporary because she still needs to be redeemed.



redeemed for what? she did jack shit to anyone 

i don't even think she told zetsu of the plan to revive her. instead, he thought of it.

yes, the moon eye plan is her idea (maybe if it's not zetsu's), and she is trying it again causing pretty much the plot of the manga so she is reason for everything. however, unlike madara, she seems more like a puppet of zetsu and giving her any credit (so far) seems like a stretch.

i mean, who did she kill or cause suffering to directly?. again, a backstory is desperately needed for her.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2014)

^

she turned the entire population into zetsus. @>@


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2014)

Hussain said:


> ^
> 
> she turned the entire population into zetsus. @>@



oh yeah, she did 

but was it because she wanted to or zetsu wanted her to? 

also, if the old population were zetsus then how did the people repopulate the earth again if all were zetsus except for the RS bros?.

my head hurts


----------



## Mateush (Jul 21, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Either way even if they manage to seal her it will only be temporary because she still needs to be redeemed.



Really depends if the Shinju is angry or not. But Naruto personally might try it or not. We will wait and see.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> redeemed for what? she did jack shit to anyone





A misguided mother needs parenting lessons.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah I'm on CuteJuubi's side on this one. Very typical of Naruto trying to do something like that, regardless of whatever Sasuke feels about it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 21, 2014)

right when Kaguya cried, i knew she would not be simply defeated


the real bad might be black zetsu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 21, 2014)

Naruto kage bunshins vs. Kaguya zetsus


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2014)

Are we getting the announcement the same day as the chapter or earlier?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 21, 2014)

It's an announcement in JUMP, so same day.

It's presumably just about the movie anyway. The official Naruto movie website has a countdown that stops on the streetdate of the next chapter.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm still wondering how Obito's going to get himself, Sakura, and Sasuke back to the dimension Naruto and Kaguya's in. I'm guessing Sasuke will give him a shit load of chakra as Sakura's clearly spent.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

The Jak cannot WAIT to see Kaguya with a missing arm, knee cap, a missing left boob, eye hanging out socket & much more thanks to the godly Uzumaki Barrage.

Lmao.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm still wondering how Obito's going to get himself, Sakura, and Sasuke back to the dimension Naruto and Kaguya's in. I'm guessing Sasuke will give him a shit load of chakra as Sakura's clearly spent.



Sasuke will absorb his Sharingan powers; the bunch of stored Sharingan will gain a lot more relevance .


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm still wondering how Obito's going to get himself, Sakura, and Sasuke back to the dimension Naruto and Kaguya's in. I'm guessing Sasuke will give him a shit load of chakra as Sakura's clearly spent.



He's Not. Sasuke Technique is going to be related to Obito's technique. I have a feeling that Kamui is a jutsu like Susano-o in which you need two jutsu awaken it or it gets awoken by certain emotions. Obito Phasing Jutsu and Sasuke Shifting jutsu are probably sibling jutsu that awaken Kamui. But Sasuke just proved he can warp swap with things he has tagged through dimension easier. He tagged Kaguya so he just has to swap with her.



Gunners said:


> Sasuke will absorb his Sharingan powers; the bunch of stored Sharingan will gain a lot more relevance .



Sasuke is going to absorb Danzo's Sharingan tree >_>


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder when Spiral Zetsu will return.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe Kakashi will do something. He is absolutely useless so far


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree, he is nithing like an observer, maybe he will unleash something.... Or he cant do nothing...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

Kakashi gonna get back them Obitoast eyes somehow.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2014)

I predict Kaguya actually using some new justu!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Kakashi gonna get back them Obitoast eyes somehow.



And what, walk around blind and use one of his dogs as a seeing eye dog?


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

Screw Kakashi.

I want to see Obito's Susano'o (every stage) before he bucket kicks, then nothing but Naruto and Sasuke Six-Paths-Tag-Action, from henceforth.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke & Obito will combine their ST Jutsus and do some epic duo attack against Kaguya.
Tobirama-Minato style.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

ew, more ST jutsu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 22, 2014)

ST jutsus and rinnegan were weak, without those eyes there nothing.

I predict a kiss from Sasuke or he will carry Sakura like in a wedding


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> ST jutsus and rinnegan were weak, without those eyes there nothing.



  



Invictus-Kun said:


> I predict a kiss from Sasuke or he will carry Sakura like in a wedding



The resulting shit storm will fuel me with lust for days.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2014)

Sakura is out of chakra so I think obito will use the last bit he has or his life force to send sakura and sasuke to narutos location at the cost of his life. But then again guy has survived many sure death moments would not be surprise if he does that and still lives


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> ST jutsus and rinnegan were weak, without those eyes there nothing.
> 
> I predict a kiss from Sasuke or he will carry Sakura like in a wedding



as  a sasusaku hater, i prefer that over fucking ST 

seriously, has the fucking rennigan but all he gets is limited ST


----------



## Edo Sensei (Jul 22, 2014)

I predict Kaguya using "that jutsu"


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 22, 2014)

Hang on, do One Piece already have spoilers?!

Does that mean we might get them soon?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2014)

I doubt Obito has a susano'o; he even said it was a rare thing among the Uchiha...


i wouldn't doubt that it's only the "Indraneers" and their immediate relatives who can acquire the power.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Hang on, do One Piece already have spoilers?!
> 
> Does that mean we might get them soon?


Nope, we still get them spoilers on wednesdays


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I doubt Obito has a susano'o; he even said it was a rare thing among the Uchiha...
> 
> 
> i wouldn't doubt that it's only the "Indraneers" and their immediate relatives who can acquire the power.



Shisui acquired it.







[SIZE=-2]In a Ninja Storm Game, but it was designed by Kishi, color, weapons and all.[/SIZE]


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2014)

Kakashi will be the one to pick up on the weakness of Kaguya's technique. Maybe focus on the fact that there's a period of delay between when she enters her world and when she reappears. The focus will then be on preventing her from entering a new world and dog piling her in her moment of weakness.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 22, 2014)

Tobirama will use Madara's lower half and the Spiral Zetsu/ Armless Zetsu clone to revive Madara, and Hashirama will give Madara a serious talking too about how this wasn't the right way. In a few chapters, the final page will be of Hashirama and Madara standing side by side after saving Naruto and Sasuke.

You know it'd happen.

Also, Why are people assuming Sasuke will kiss Sakura? That seems incredibly out of character, especially for this particular situation. He may lower his defenses or something and give a hint he cares for her, but kiss her out of the blue?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2014)

^Lol, people are just trolling, obviously.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> as  a sasusaku hater, i prefer that over fucking ST
> 
> seriously, has the fucking rennigan but all he gets is limited ST



No with his left eye he could see Madara's limbo clones 

He also said probably with his left eye might be helpful in canceling the trapped ones. Well, in some way 

But, honestly I'm more curious about Naruto or Hagoromo right now. Bring on action, Kishi!

or why not Naruto & Sasuke duo at once. No delay asspull


----------



## Frosch (Jul 22, 2014)

No spoilers until the actual chapter is released for Naruto lol, unless Evil decides to post, but he tends to just post when the chapter's epic, like that Madara vs Hashirama flashback.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2014)

Obito will probably get left behind. I'm guessing he will have enough energy to squeeze open the portal but he'll have to stay behind to keep it open. Because of his death in another world, he won't be able to go to where Rin is.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

tomorrow is sasuke's birthday.

big announcement.

colored pages.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Obito will probably get left behind. I'm guessing he will have enough energy to squeeze open the portal but he'll have to stay behind to keep it open. Because of his death in another world, he won't be able to go to where Rin is.



Wow...that's sad


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is he incapable of warping back to his own pocket dimension and then warping back to Kakashi? Wouldn't that take less chakra? Or is that not how it works?

I mean, that was how he teleported everywhere as Tobi, no? 

I thought the only reason open those portals took so much chakra was because they were distant dimensions he'd never visited, so he was basically tearing time-space apart at random. But in this case, he already knows the way home. Warping into his dimension with Sakura while in Kaguya's dimension (to hide from her) didn't seem to take much out of him. Why can't he do that again?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 22, 2014)

Obito needs to be within the same dimension when he uses kamui, I think.

There are predictions of Sasuke kissing Sakura, but leaving the fangirl side of me aside, I think we may see some rudeness still (towards everyone). Sasuke's turn should be gradual, not instantenous.

Furthermore, as I've always said (and it won't change just because the SS is strong i me) all of team 7 should have a hand in that, and until now there has been no contribution from Naruto or Kakashi (I don't consider calling Sasuke out on his bulshit to be a contribution, its too "weak").


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke being rude is part of his character, he's always been that way...

if he started using honorifics now it would be weird as hell.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm starting to worry about about Obito's 3rd tech not being shown 

Don't do this to me Kishi


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2014)

The Format said:


> I'm starting to worry about about Obito's 3rd tech not being shown
> 
> Don't do this to me Kishi


3rd? What's the first one?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

this is still NARUTO shippuden so naruto will most likely find away to get Obito out of that dimension or even if he dies now, he will be revived somehow later on.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 22, 2014)

lol obito is not getting revived, get that shit outta here.


----------



## kingcombo (Jul 22, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I doubt Obito has a susano'o; he even said it was a rare thing among the Uchiha...
> 
> 
> i wouldn't doubt that it's only the "Indraneers" and their immediate relatives who can acquire the power.



Maybe,  but this is the first time he has both eyes win mangekyou.  It's now or never if Kishi wants to do it. Maybe he will for the sake of having Obito having new moves in the next naruto game.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 22, 2014)

kingcombo said:


> Maybe,  but this is the first time he has both eyes win mangekyou.  It's now or never if Kishi wants to do it. Maybe he will for the sake of having Obito having new moves in the next naruto game.



At this point, with the bullsh*t we get handed on a regular basis it wouldn't surprise me in the least if Obito unlocked _Susano'o_.

Even if he only very, very recently re-acquired his left eye it means exactly d*ck because the guy was using _Kamui _effectively immediately after gaining his Mangekyou. No waiting period necessary. It'd be totally absurd for Obito to whip out _Susano'o_ after all the crap he's been through, but sure...why the hell not?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> tomorrow is sasuke's birthday.
> 
> big announcement.
> 
> colored pages.



Naruto Z here we come.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> tomorrow is sasuke's birthday.



But this WSJ will be released on 28th July not tomorrow so it has nothing with Sausage birthday. Tomorrow we will have only scans - you know scans always come out like 5 days before official release of WSJ 

Time left  to release of this WSJ to shops is here: official site


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

Naruto vs Goku game being announced.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 22, 2014)

The Format said:


> I'm starting to worry about about Obito's 3rd tech not being shown
> 
> Don't do this to me Kishi



what 3rd technique?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 22, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Sasuke being rude is part of his character, he's always been that way...
> 
> if he started using honorifics now it would be weird as hell.



He already uses honorifics with his family (and only them) but I get what you're saying.  Which is why I say there may be (un?)intentional rudeness. That's just how Sasuke's character is indeed.



The Format said:


> I'm starting to worry about about Obito's 3rd tech not being shown  Don't do this to me Kishi



I would say Obito's Susano was foreshadowed, but you know how Kishi is. Sometimes what he foreshadows never happens, and what he doesn't foreshadow happens. It's hard to tell. However, since the Susano was a "recent" thing, I would say it may still show up. Obito may not be finished just yet. Also, he kind of needs to die where Kakashi can see it (I think). Otherwise its too cruel for both characters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

i wonder if evil will come for us today


----------



## Frosch (Jul 22, 2014)

Evil would be here by now if it was a zomgwtfawesomewow chapter


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2014)

There has been some awesome chapters that Evil hasn't shown up for.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> 3rd? What's the first one?



Intangibility, the original ability of Obito's right eye [1]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

All I want to see is Kags the Hag beaten Madara vs Gai style. But worse.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2014)

The Format said:


> Intangibility, the original ability of Obito's right eye [1]


Both eyes use the same jutsu. You need two jutsu to get Susano'o.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 22, 2014)

Bitch gets sealed. First panel, the color page is about it. NO flashbacks, no explanation. Black Zetsu decides to kill himself off. 

The next arc starts with some build up 3 pages in, villages talk it through for rest of the chapter, last page is about Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Both eyes use the same jutsu. You need two jutsu to get Susano'o.



Each eye uses the same power, still equates to the same thing:

Two powers. 



Susano'o, third power. :ignoramus


Obito, it's time for you to show the true power of Uchiha. :ignoramus



[size=-2]Though he is still augmented by Senju/Asura power.[/SIZE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Both eyes use the same jutsu. You need two jutsu to get Susano'o.




shisui susanoo


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke had only ameratsu and ameratsu manipulation before Susano. He did not seem to have itachis genjutsu. Obito has both kamui abilities his and the one kakashi had. He should also have Susano. Itachi seems to be the only one with 3 different abilities it seems. Tsukiyomi, Susano and ameratsu.

Sasuke has Susano, ameratsu and ameratsu manipulation
Obito phasing kamui, long range kamui and he should haves third
What did shusui have different I wonder weren't his own version and danios the same ?

While madara only showed Susano with his ems, and tsukiyomi with the rinnegan right.

So really itachi seems to be the only one with 3 totally different techs


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Sasuke had only ameratsu and ameratsu manipulation before Susano. He did not seem to have itachis genjutsu. Obito has both kamui abilities his and the one kakashi had. He should also have Susano. Itachi seems to be the only one with 3 different abilities it seems. Tsukiyomi, Susano and ameratsu.
> 
> Sasuke has Susano, ameratsu and ameratsu manipulation
> Obito phasing kamui, long range kamui and he should haves third
> What did shusui have different I wonder weren't his own version and danios the same ?



Sasuke's right eye holds the potential to utilize Itachi's Tsukyomi. I see no reason why Danzou made the comparison otherwise. Regardless, "_Flame Control_" , is considered a power of its own.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's right eye holds the potential to utilize Itachi's Tsukyomi. I see no reason why Danzou made the comparison otherwise. Regardless, "_Flame Control_" , is considered a power of its own.


He probably does hold the potential now but before with just ms. I am just saying it is weird kishi showed itachi use 3 unique ones not connected to each other. Sasuke never really showed tsukiyomi even if he had potential. Who knows, but that is why I personally see sasuke three techs being ameratsu, ameratsu control and Susano. I maybe wrong but it seems like it

I know that manipulation is a power but he manipulates ameratsu they are connected. Like obitos two kamuis and shusuis 2 similar genjutsu


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm guessing it'll be one of "those" chapters. 

I look forward to it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> He probably does hold the potential now but before with just ms. I am just saying it is weird kishi showed itachi use 3 unique ones not connected to each other. Sasuke never really showed tsukiyomi even if he had potential. Who knows, but that is why I personally see sasuke three techs being ameratsu, ameratsu control and Susano. I maybe wrong but it seems like it
> 
> I know that manipulation is a power but he manipulates ameratsu they are connected. Like obitos two kamuis and shusuis 2 similar genjutsu



*Itachi*: Tsukyomi, Amaterasu, Susano'o.

*Sasuke*: Shit Genjutsu, Amaterasu, Kagutsuchi, Susano'o.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> shisui susanoo


Does not count. 

And it's a not a Koto'amatsukami Susano'o, so I don't know why people are clamoring for a Obito Susano'o.  



Gabe said:


> I am just saying it is weird kishi showed itachi use 3 unique ones not connected to each other.


Mythologically speaking, those three techniques are connected.

Itachi's eyes are the best.
 



Klue said:


> *Itachi*: Tsukyomi, Amaterasu, Susano'o.
> 
> *Sasuke*: Shit Genjutsu, Amaterasu, Kagutsuchi, Susano'o.


 Much respect to whoever wants to steal one of Sasuke's eyes. You either get the power to cast black fire, or a shitty genjutsu and the power to control black fire. Oh, but you need the other eye to make black fire.

Well, that was before Rinnegan came into the picture.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm guessing it'll be one of "those" chapters.
> 
> I look forward to it.



I'm sure it shall.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Mythologically speaking, those three techniques are connected.
> 
> Itachi's eyes are the best.



Agreed.


It produced the greatest Rinnegan.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 22, 2014)

As long as Kishi doesn't have Sasuke and Sakura regress to what they were before this I'll be happy.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









As long as Mangekyo stands with Rinnegan, I'll be happy as well.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 22, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Evil would be here by now if it was a zomgwtfawesomewow chapter



Just because Evil doesn't appear doesn't mean ti will be a bad chapter


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'm getting a bit annoyed by the people who judge the quality of a chapter based on whether Evil posts.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 22, 2014)

The last chapter Evil posted for was decent at best...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 22, 2014)

686: Kaguya's dream revealed: 

​


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> 686: Kaguya's dream revealed:
> 
> ​



predicted it before you


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

I also predict Naruto's Bijuu Avatar finally being revealed at the end.
I can't believe Kishi is taking this long to show it. Its probably epic as shit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2014)

Evil's appearence indicates the chapter is controversial, no more no less.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke will just throw Sakura on the ground

i can feel


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 22, 2014)

Someone link Evi'ls post


----------



## Frosch (Jul 22, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Someone link Evi'ls post



There isn't one yet as far as I'm concerned. Hope I'm proven wrong!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Yeah, I'm getting a bit annoyed by the people who judge the quality of a chapter based on whether Evil posts.



Evil posts based on whether there is amusement to be found.

The chapter's quality has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

she can come in the next hours

i mean she might appear at least to reveal the announcement


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke will just throw Sakura on the ground
> 
> i can feel



and then stomp on her


----------



## Monna (Jul 22, 2014)

I really hope this is an explanation chapter, with either Hagoromo or Kaguya/Zetsu talking. We need some answers for this bullshit.

No Naruto fighting like he's stuck in part 1, no Sasuke stuck in some desert, none of Sakura's stupid emotional shit.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke is going to KISS SAKURA


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just know it


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2014)

lmao a little concerned for tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> and then stomp on her



And then spit on her. ck


----------



## Frosch (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke will be cold to Sakura.
Obito will do something selfless.
Maybe scene with Naruto holding his own against Kaguya.
Hagoromo and the Hokages talk.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Sasuke will be cold to Sakura.
> Obito will do something selfless.
> Maybe scene with Naruto holding his own against Kaguya.
> Hagoromo and the Hokages talk.



The last three chapters in a nutshell.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> and then stomp on her


saying that her clothes were more useful


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 22, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sasuke is going to KISS SAKURA
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Noooo please


----------



## Revolution (Jul 22, 2014)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



But don't you see...
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's easier to control her that way
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azula (Jul 22, 2014)

I predict more Kaguya jutsus


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2014)

Sakura goes for the kiss and sasuke side step her

Kagura uses a clone jutsu for the first time and that is what naruto and sasuke seal

Also I think the seal maybe a one time thing. Like if they miss the opportunity they would not be able to try otnagain


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2014)

But in all seriousness, Sakura was about to faint from exhaustion.

She's gonna have sweet dreams in her man's arms.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2014)

I really hope Kishi wouldn't just waste the entire chapter to make Sasuke go back to where Naruto is. 
because Kaguya, after BZ's advice does not seem to willing to open the door for those dimensions. In addition
to Sakura and Obito being exhausted. 

so, either
1- Makes Naruto fight Kaguya the entire chapter until near the end of the chapter when she finally see that she
must open the door for the dimensions, and by it they return at the end of the chapter. 

2- Sasuke all of sudden become able to teleport between those dimensions, which would be really stupid.

or his hand tattoo can be of some use know. 

either way, I hope they go back at the first 2-5 pages at most.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

would be cool if Sakura's hyakugou disappeared(kind of like what happened to tsunade) and then Sasuke found a way to recover it with his moon

hell he could give her a forehead moon, sailor moon style


----------



## The greatest evil (Jul 22, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I suspect that


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> would be cool if Sakura's hyakugou disappeared(kind of like what happened to tsunade) and then Sasuke found a way to recover it with his moon
> 
> hell he could give her a forehead moon, sailor moon style




*Spoiler*: __ 








Like that?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I really hope Kishi wouldn't just waste the entire chapter to make Sasuke go back to where Naruto is.
> because Kaguya, after BZ's advice does not seem to willing to open the door for those dimensions. In addition
> to Sakura and Obito being exhausted.
> 
> ...



Or Sasuke can give Obito the chakra he needs to get them back to that dimension.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2014)

Wait what if that actually happens .

Expecting Kaguya to change her battle style. Can't wait.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know how. Don't need a why.
But I somehow feel Itachi would make this next chapter better. Lmao


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Wait what if that actually happens .
> 
> Expecting Kaguya to change her battle style. Can't wait.


omg your name is back to Raiden, fucking finally 


Sasuke giving Sakura a yin seal would be a good excuse to say that she has hagomoro's chakra and make her relevant against the current enemies


----------



## Turrin (Jul 22, 2014)

If anyone were to share their powers with Sakura it would be Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> If anyone were to share their powers with Sakura it would be Naruto.


why specifically Naruto? didnt he already do this? why only him anyways?

what stops Sasuke from being the one to do this after she saved him?

her seal is a yin seal, Sasuke has yin power, and he didnt do anything with his hand seal yet

the Yin side was supposed to inherit the strenght of Hagomoro's chakra, so it would work quite well if Sasuke was able to recover her





btw, i think Naruto's clones will be relevant in the whole dimension change thing

they cant stay relying on Obito, i believe that Sasuke changing place with Sakura's clothes is a hint, the dimension seemed to be already closed

Sasuke was feeling Naruto when Kaguya opened the dimension, if Naruto send a clone to each dimension, Sasuke could use them to switch through them... he can feel Naruto, Kishi just needs to give an excuse saying that if he can feel, he is able to switch with his power, maybe Hagoromo was not as ignorant as black zetsu thinks he was


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2014)

It may happen but does sasuke even have that much chakra to share wasn't he also sweating a couple chapter ago after try to escape.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> It may happen but does sasuke even have that much chakra to share wasn't he also sweating a couple chapter ago after try to escape.



well he was sweating cuz it was hot if he was out off chakra he wouldn't used his space teleporting thing right??


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Obito will begin to show some signs of blidness maybe. He pushed his eyes a lot in the last chapter and its the first time that they bleed despite having Hashirama's DNA. 

These could really be his last Kamuis.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2014)

He was also in a fucking desert.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

we dont know how much chakra he has, nor what having hagomoro's yin power means

again, like i said, it should include his chakra strenght

sweat also shouldnt mean that he is chakraless, he just got hagomoro's power, he wont simply stop fighting from chakra exhaustion

and imo, desert


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2014)

he had never been a chakra machine like naruto. And I doubt kishi would have shown that for heat he always does it when someone is tired. What was i thinking anyways  like it matters in the end.  When was the last time anyone ran out of chakra or got tired and it actually stuck. Forget it


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

i just know that if there is someone that can recover Sakura, case her Yin seal goes away, it should be Sasuke




Gabe said:


> he had never been a chakra machine like naruto. And I doubt kishi would have shown that for heat he always does it when someone is tired. Who care like it matters in the end.  When was the last time anyone ran out of chakra 9 got tired and it actually stuck.


we are talking about someone who got a power up from Hagomoro, a power up that has specifically to do with chakra strenght since its the Yin half

you cant use old references here, the truth is, we simply dont know how Kishi will deal with Sasuke's chakra from this point


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2014)

Sasuke has been busting out PS like a cough and people are still worried about chakra reserves.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke has been busting out PS like a cough and people are still worried about chakra reserves.


some just stopped in time


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2014)

He most conserve as much chakra as possible to adorn Naruto with Susanoo's armor.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 22, 2014)

stayin' up for this chapter for once cuz I hear big news. Prolly movie announcement.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like im going to be creating a Sasuke's S/t techniques part 2 thread this week. Can I just get the old one movef over.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Man, the announcement plus shippershit is making this chapter the most anticipated in a while.

And both are going to be extreme letdowns.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 22, 2014)

Announcement: Another movie.

Sasuke: Sakura, I'll tell you the truth. I'm gay.


----------



## vered (Jul 22, 2014)

I dont think we'll see Sasuke/Sakura this week. Most likely we'll get Hagoromo and kages and Naruto vs kaguya,


----------



## Revolution (Jul 22, 2014)

vered said:


> I dont think we'll see Sasuke/Sakura this week. Most likely we'll get Hagoromo and kages and Naruto vs kaguya,



nods head "no" repeatedley


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 23, 2014)

Kiss kiss kiss kiss


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Kiss kiss kiss kiss


Some people are reading the wrong manga.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2014)

I predict....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Rin flashbacks! 

We're overdue for one.

No seriously I'm surprised he has gone this long without one though. Must be a new record.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I predict....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh shit. We are due for one...


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

BONDS only "sucked" with Sasuke because you could have removed Sasuke and the story would be the same.  (It was my favorite, actually, with or without Sasuke)  

Rin flashbacks will only happen again at Obito's true last moments because he already passed his Tobi decades.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke's Rinnegan ability receives a slight upgrade.

Forum rages, Klue lawls.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

spoilers have been coming out around this time no?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I predict....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nooooo please no.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2014)

i predict Sasuke using new Sharinnegan jutsus.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

This thread is pretty dead for it's typical time


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes yes it is, Evil show up.


----------



## Default (Jul 23, 2014)

I predict Itachi in this chapter


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> BONDS only "sucked" with Sasuke because you could have removed Sasuke and the story would be the same.  (It was my favorite, actually, with or without Sasuke)
> 
> Rin flashbacks will only happen again at Obito's true last moments because he already passed his Tobi decades.


_Bonds_ sucked, though I agree Sasuke wasn't the reason. Its Villain Sue Big Bad Shinno was as well as not using all the Rookies to their potential.

_Will of Fire_ consistently is my favorite.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm ready for the kiss panel.


----------



## mlc818 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm ready for the kiss panel.



ObitoxKakashi

But, seriously, I'd be shocked if Sasuke kisses Sakura.  Sasuke never shows emotion like that!  Not being a total jerk and helping her was his "kiss," for now.  I'd be fine if he did kiss her, but it doesn't seem like this is the time for it when he's shown no interest for so long.  He should have to work a little to get back in Sakura's good graces first, rather than just kissing her suddenly with little explanation.


----------



## Frosch (Jul 23, 2014)

Since his left eye's the one with Amaterasu and the Rinnegan, I wonder if it'd be worth if he swapped his right eye for Obito's and basically trade Kagutsuchi and Tsukuyomi for half of Kamui.


----------



## Deana (Jul 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm ready for the kiss panel.


Gene Simmons is preparing his tongue for combat.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> ObitoxKakashi
> 
> But, seriously, I'd be shocked if Sasuke kisses Sakura.  Sasuke never shows emotion like that!  Not being a total jerk and helping her was his "kiss," for now.  I'd be fine if he did kiss her, but it doesn't seem like this is the time for it when he's shown no interest for so long.  He should have to work a little to get back in Sakura's good graces first, rather than just kissing her suddenly with little explanation.



It would still be mysterious and powerful.  Now is the perfect time.  It will be the start of him explaining himself.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2014)

Deana said:


> Gene Simmons is preparing his tongue for combat.


Who needs gene simmons when you have this.


----------



## Deana (Jul 23, 2014)

Revy said:


> Who needs gene simmons when you have this


Cuz, Gene's tongue can actually do signs for performing jutsu. 

Oro's tongue is just tacky/scary decoration.


----------



## mlc818 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It would still be mysterious and powerful.  Now is the perfect time.  It will be the start of him explaining himself.



I must admit that I'd like it, even if it seems out of place.  Probably better than leaving pairings for epilogue chapters, since they'll seem out of place and ignored without some more acknowledgement in the main part of the series.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

The manga needs to give us a reason to give a hoot about pairings in the first place with all the tease.


----------



## herobito (Jul 23, 2014)

hes gonna kiss her in front obito?  he learned how to use tongue from oro.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 23, 2014)

herobito said:


> hes gonna kiss her in front obito? * he learned how to use tongue from oro.*


I'm not sure Sasuke would be able to, uh, show off all the tricks Oro taught him, with Sakura


----------



## Frosch (Jul 23, 2014)

Just imagine the ultimate asshole move. 

"Obito, imagine for a moment Sakura had brown hair, looks -just- like Rin, doesn't she?" Then goes in for the kiss in front of obito.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

Does he even know about Rin?  Nice thought though


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Since his left eye's the one with Amaterasu and the Rinnegan, I wonder if it'd be worth if he swapped his right eye for Obito's and basically trade Kagutsuchi and Tsukuyomi for half of Kamui.



He uses the same ocular jutsu as Kaguya, its potential is beyond comprehension, especially if he acquires a matching pair.

Fuck Kamui.


----------



## Deana (Jul 23, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Just imagine the ultimate asshole move.
> 
> "Obito, imagine for a moment Sakura had brown hair, looks -just- like Rin, doesn't she?" Then goes in for the kiss in front of obito.


Kushina would approve of this troll. I have a feeling she's the type that holds a grudge.


----------



## Undead (Jul 23, 2014)

Bring Dei back please.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke warps himself and the others into the ice dimension. NF wonders how he is able to warp between dimensions when his chakra isn't even comparable to Kaguya's — of course Kishi doesn't bother to explain...

NF rages.


----------



## Undead (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke warps himself and the others into the ice dimension. NF wonders how he is able to warp between dimensions when his chakra isn't even comparable to Kaguya's ? of course Kishi doesn't bother to explain...
> 
> NF rages.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 23, 2014)

Is there even a chapter this week?


----------



## herobito (Jul 23, 2014)

yeah its about time we get an explanation of their powers and hand marks.  its been too long.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Seems like one of those times when it only comes out in the morning.

But I'll still wait for another 20 minutes before I go to bed.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't help but feel that Obito is going to surive this war...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I can't help but feel that Obito is going to surive this war...


Why? Naruto couldn't restore him and he's dying now.


----------



## Plague (Jul 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why? Naruto couldn't restore him and he's dying now.



Maybe he just needs Sasuke's half.


----------



## herobito (Jul 23, 2014)

theres also the gedo arm for him.  it was severed for a reason, not just a kakashi kamui feat.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why? Naruto couldn't restore him and he's dying now.



Sasuke has the Rinnegan, and if Madara returns, he can always redeem himself.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke hasn't shown any chakra transfer abilities.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke hasn't shown any chakra transfer abilities.



And why is this significant?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> And why is this significant?


Naruto's restoration abilities are a greater form of his Chakra Transfer Technique. That's the reason why he could restore Gai's chakra, restore Kakashi's eye, and temporarily bring back Obito. Sasuke? He hasn't shown any ability to transfer chakra to others.


----------



## Agony (Jul 23, 2014)

naruto is a fucking boring manga.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2014)

I told you we were due for a Rin flashback.


----------



## Deana (Jul 23, 2014)

Rin and her crew is about to rage stomp! >.>


----------



## Azula (Jul 23, 2014)

The return of Rin


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

That spoiler.

Someone guessed a Rin moment and I didn't believe it.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought that was dumb at first lol


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2014)

1 page and i'm already bored...

fuck this chapter.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2014)

and there we go,,,, Rin. 

+

apparently the last dimension is shown, good...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

Whats with the ground on that dimension...it looks a bit to diamonds...

Can't helpt but think of the anime filler's Guren Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito is on fucking steroids.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

Agony said:


> naruto is a fucking boring manga.



Tell me.  . I'd love to hear


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Who predict Rin flashbacks?

He shall receive my negs.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jul 23, 2014)

No ObiSasu moment. Shit chapter confirmed. 

Kishit can't miss 1 min for more explanation but to show the boring ass fight.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

rin abd kakaobi? 

 fuck me with a rusty ass spoon


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like Naruto and Sasuke just got fucked.

We need Jad to officially welcome Obito as one of the masters.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Holy fuck Rin is in this chapter. props to whoever called it a few pages back


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 23, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I told you we were due for a Rin flashback.



Well, t least we know that Obito will finally die now.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Looks like Naruto and Sasuke just got fucked.
> 
> We need Jad to officially welcome Obito as one of the masters.




Nonsense.

Have faith in the Rinnegan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito is that dude!

And honestly this dimension is probably something cheesy like the Dream Dimension. If not that it's the Feelings Dimension or whatever, no other way I can describe what happened with the Rin thing.

But as expected.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoilers look alright. I'd easily take Rin over the boo boo we got last chapter.


----------



## Undead (Jul 23, 2014)

It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Genjutsu dimension. Calling it now. :ignoramus


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2014)

She's baaaaaaaack.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Rin flashbacks > anyone kissing


----------



## Azula (Jul 23, 2014)

Wait wait, why are naruto and sasuke groveling on the ground


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Revy said:


> She's baaaaaaaack.



Let's pretend she isn't.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 23, 2014)

is it just me or does the spoiler look fake as fuck?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Wtf Obito can't die for shit.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jul 23, 2014)

I predict more panels of Obito body maybe an ass shot


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> is it just me or does the spoiler look fake as fuck?



Yeah probably, looks legit.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito + Kakashi swag 

10/10 chap confirmed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh hello, Rin. What a surprise to see you here.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Team Minato and Team 7 parallel perhaps. Naruto is behind Obito, Kakashi is behind Sasuke, then there's a Rin in front of them and the only missing link is Sakura. I hope its not rescue of Sakura though, you know, like Kakashi and Obito couldn't save Rin, but they can save Sakura.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Wtf Obito can't die for shit.



  

Don't worry, he'll die after revealing Susano'o and a lengthy Rin related flashback. :ignoramus

Trust me, it's coming.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like Sakura Rin parallelism again


----------



## Cord (Jul 23, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I predict....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good job.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 23, 2014)

Rin confirmed for final boss.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't worry, he'll die after revealing Susano'o and a lengthy Rin related flashback. :ignoramus
> 
> Trust me, it's coming.


Rin gaiden incoming. We still don't know that much about her


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Looks like Sakura Rin parallelism again



Kishi loves to recycle.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Looks like Sakura Rin parallelism again



Favoring the genius over the loser and ultimately getting neither?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't worry, he'll die after revealing Susano'o and a lengthy Rin related flashback. :ignoramus
> 
> Trust me, it's coming.



I hope so, he isn't Vegeta so he can't just become an hero.


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> is it just me or does the spoiler look fake as fuck?


Nope, I thought the same thing. But there's Rin in it so I know it's not fake.

Side note: Why is "madara the splendiferous" still a tag in the spoiler thread? Salt in the wound at this point.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 23, 2014)

Gotta commend Kishi for his improving art. Those torsos don't look so "angular" any more.

Or maybe he just likes to draw Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi loves to recycle.



Goddamnit Klue!  

Don't be right!

since you are usually wrong


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol another parallel. About as subtle as a sledgehammer to the face.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I hope so, he isn't Vegeta so he can't just become *an hero*.


Obito couldn't an hero even if he tried.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2014)

poor Obito he doesn't have any shoes on that field.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Goddamnit Klue!
> 
> Don't be right!







Sarahmint said:


> since you are usually wrong


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Sakura's missing, which means..she's in front of Kakashi and Obito?

Oh crap.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito got dat body though.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Obito got dat body though.



Chill son.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sakura's missing, which means..she's in front of Kakashi and Obito?
> 
> Oh crap.


Maybe she ran out of chakra and died


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

just how many pages will rin and sakura take?


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yeah probably, looks legit.



yeah you're right the only panel that looked sketchy to me is the last one (looks like kakashia and obito were pasted on top of the picture). the other panels are too good to be fakes. Maybe is just part of me not being able to deal with the reappearance of rin.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> just how many pages will rin and sakura take?



Funny. I too thought the same thing a moment after seeing the spoiler.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Obito got dat body though.



He's freaking HUGE.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


>



stop crying. your rennigan fanfiction is always wrong


----------



## Undead (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> just how many pages will rin and sakura take?


Even one is one too many.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm really not understanding this page. Rin somehow brings all the men together? Naruto and Sasuke are lying on the ground? Sakura vanished? What?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaguya may have felt SAsuke getting into level select, which is why she opened a portal there or something. IDK.

I see both Kakashi and Obito together, must be double Susano time?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

I predict kaguya will be defeated by a naruto-sakura-sasuke hand holding combo if love in memory of minato team


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> stop crying. your rennigan fanfiction is always wrong



Tell that to Blink-kun.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> just how many pages will rin and sakura take?



8 or 9 seems like a safe estimate.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 23, 2014)

Rin should have punched both in the face


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Chill son.



You know it's true accept it Klue.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

sakura will die


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm really not understanding this page. Rin somehow brings all the men together? Naruto and Sasuke are lying on the ground? Sakura vanished? What?



that is why i thought the spoiler was fake, someone must have cut the panels and pasted them into one page. they just look weird the way they are right now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

the last portion of that page is missing meaning its last the page most likely but the spoiler guy was too ashamed  to admit that the entire chapter leads to fucking rin 

sasusaku kiss is much option to be honest


----------



## gershwin (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm really not understanding this page. Rin somehow brings all the men together? Naruto and Sasuke are lying on the ground? Sakura vanished? What?



Sakura is right beside Sasuke.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> sakura will die



Yes yes yes... all according to the plan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

gershwin said:


> Sakura is right beside Sasuke.


she isnt... i think

i zoomed it and nothing


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Pretty confident Sakura is on the front on some way. Parallels after all.

What are we going to call pyramid floor space?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> that is why i thought the spoiler was fake, someone must have cut the panels and pasted them into one page. they just look weird the way they are right now.



Yea the page is really...long. I think it's actually a page and a half and we're missing something.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't see Sakura next to Sasuke. I see the floor around Sasuke and his legs, no indication of Sakura?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking like another mediocre week (as expected) for Sasuke.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 23, 2014)

Sakura is taking Obito's and Kakashi's hand and they remember how it used to be with Rin who took their hands. That's why we can't see Sakura.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Have faith in the Rinnegan.


Rinnegan fucked up and now Obito's Mangekyo has to step in with it's 1,000 Jutsu and Kakashi.

Fuck your Rinnegan friend.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

5 chapters of filler for sasuke and sakura.  more repetitive filler for obito and Kakashi and oh no how their relationship is soooooo important. 


and more importantly, rin......  WHYYYYYY? 


i wanna say i am butthurt but i should have expected  that bitch showing up now


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

ch1p said:


> What are we going to call pyramid floor space?



Le Guren? Diamond Dungeon? Zales Lake?

Any of these doing anything for you?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Just noticed Naruto and Sasuke behind them.

That shit looks too weird.


----------



## gershwin (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she isnt... i think
> 
> i zoomed it and nothing



Look closer - Sasuke`s left arm is black, meaning its not his arm but Sakuras sleeve. Maybe i m seeing things tho


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> she isnt... i think
> i zoomed it and nothing


"Sasuke doesnt have black sleeves." - Tumblr user

Gotta love Tumblr, they are the thirstiest of the thirsty.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

We need Hagoromo to save us from this nightmare.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 23, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Looking like another mediocre week (as expected) for Sasuke.



Yea kishi really just drop the ball with Sasuke, so fucking disappointing as a Sasuke fan


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jul 23, 2014)

Pretty sure Sakura is in front of them off panel
 
or maybe Sakura is in Obito's kamui dimension resting or something.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2014)

I know I've said this before, but Obito is fucking built.
He looks more buff than Madara.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> "Sasuke doesnt have black sleeves." - Tumblr user
> 
> Gotta love Tumblr, they are the thirstiest of the thirsty.



Tumblr never fails to bring the lawls.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2014)

gershwin said:


> Look closer - Sasuke`s left arm is black, meaning its not his arm but Sakuras sleeve. Maybe i m seeing things tho



That's either his other leg or his parachute pants.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> "Sasuke doesnt have black sleeves." - Tumblr user
> 
> Gotta love Tumblr, they are the thirstiest of the thirsty.


Oh so Sasuke and Sakura are a spoonin'?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

gershwin said:


> Look closer - Sasuke`s left arm is black, meaning its not his arm but Sakuras sleeve. Maybe i m seeing things tho


ok this certainly makes some sense , but where the fuck is Sasuke's arm so? and they would have to be in an extremelly awkward position for it to work


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasusaku color page.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasukeh is behind Kakashi.

He isn't the one holding hands with them.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Damn, son, damn.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Yea kishi really just drop the ball with Sasuke, so fucking disappointing as a Sasuke fan


be patient, everything has its time


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke's arm looks black from his shadow. Unless he's on top of Sakura, but it looks more like his shadow.

W/e, we'll see soon.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 23, 2014)

It's Sasuke's leg.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?


now thats awesome


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



Kishi is doing this shit on purpose. 

Who says trolling isn't an art form? :ignoramus


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2014)

Another AU cover? This pleases me. At this point they are more interesting than the manga.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 23, 2014)

thats sasuke other thigh i think


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

Like did Kishi sit at his desk for a long time thinking, "How will I make Obito (& company) get to the dimension Kakashi (& company) is in? OH, I KNOW: RIN!"

And did he then think that panel would just pack a wallop of an emotional punch?

*I'd like to give him an emotional punch.*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Kishimoto you evil bastard. 

On another note, Sasuke's cowboy theme in Shippuuden makes sense now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?


cowboy sasuke makes even rin go away 


although, i am see some dark sin on the left....  i dont wanna see the rest of the cover


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol that Cowboy outfit is dope, will most likely be in the next Naruto Storm game lol


----------



## Hasan (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



Ah, Sasuke's theme in the anime is fitting.


----------



## Mione (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



AU again looks like another fun color page for fanarts,


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

dis gon be bad, prepare for pairing thread


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2014)

Next should be a Star Wars inspired cover.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks to ch1p for it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Kishi's practically yelling from the top of his voice right now: "SASUSAKU IS CANON"


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Cover page seems like a miss. Doubt Kaguya is featured, and Sasuke's Rinnegan wasn't colored.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



Oh man, this is just too much


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

confirmed :sakura loses  an arm

true grit style


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

just look at that cover and listen to this


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> dis gon be bad, prepare for pairing thread


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



look amazing lolz.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

Over a AU color page?

The previous one had Sakura leaning on Naruto and that did not (thankfully) bring up a pairing debate.


But then again, this is the same forums claiming Sasuke would kiss Sakura.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke's little frown amuses me somehow.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Next should be a Star Wars inspired cover.


over rated. i want  a DC inprired cover parodying the big three super heroes


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 23, 2014)

What is this


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



Dam I love this!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Next should be a Star Wars inspired cover.



Naruto: Luke
Sasuke: Han Solo
Sakura: Leia


----------



## Sora (Jul 23, 2014)

last naruto movie?
damn the manga really is ending soon


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> dis gon be bad, prepare for pairing thread



Bad as in Good ? . The last pairing thread was legendary


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thanks to ch1p for it.



 oh kishi


----------



## Derezzed (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuck I really want to see how Naruto looks in that AU cover :

edit: that's what I'm talking about, looks fucking badass


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

So naruto is a bandido and sasuke a sherif


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto Movies are terrible, won't miss them.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke's little frown amuses me somehow.



He does not seem to enjoy Sakura around him, as usual.

Nothing has changed....and fuck Rin is brought up.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 23, 2014)

lol at Kakashi in the back with that what-did-I-do-to-disserve-this look on his face


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> over rated. i want  a DC inprired cover parodying the big three super heroes



Young boy's life changes after his parents are murdered before his eyes.

Sasuke = Batman.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke's little frown amuses me somehow.



either its  a badass "i am always frowning"  cowboy moment and he is about to spit

or 

its "i wanted to cosplay as  a pirate" frown.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto: Luke
> Sasuke: Han Solo
> Sakura: Leia



nah


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 23, 2014)

The cover kind of reminds me of Attack on Titan for some reason lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Young boy's life changes after his parents are murdered before his eyes.
> 
> Sasuke = Batman.



             .


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Young boy's life changes after his parents are murdered before his eyes.
> 
> Sasuke = Batman.


over rated jesus metaphor = superman. 

strong female ch.....  


they both have vaginas


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Young boy's life changes after his parents are murdered before his eyes.
> 
> Sasuke = Batman.



Thats a disgrace batman is to awesome to compare to such a filth like sasuke


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> nah



That's even better


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> nah


Sakura is supposed to be chewbaca. 

Both are brutes with simple beast-like minds.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> either its  a badass "i am always frowning"  cowboy moment and he is about to spit
> 
> or
> 
> its "i wanted to cosplay as  a pirate" frown.



Pirates are reserved for the movie.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

omg, the last naruto movie is a westerner 

idk what to think


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 23, 2014)

lol kishi frist you give TLOR naruto cover with sakura behind naruto now cowboy naruto cover with sakura behind sasuke < I like the way you playing 

I except to see rin


----------



## chocy (Jul 23, 2014)

間に合え
to be in time for 

リン
Rin

So basically Obito and Kakashi wanted to join hands/combine forces or something, and they were worried about not being in time for that.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 23, 2014)

I wish I didn't have such negative feelings about this manga as it draws to a close.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> He does not seem to enjoy Sakura around him, as usual.







Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Excellent music choice.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> over rated jesus metaphor = superman.
> 
> strong female ch.....
> 
> ...



The two trios match flawlessly. ck


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

Just some sketches for the movie:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://37.media.tumblr.com/7aef79366cd77b4fb63c471ac2b89bff/tumblr_n95k2sxOmu1qbo867o1_1280.jpg



Nothing else to see here, folks. XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## RBL (Jul 23, 2014)

is there any spoiler about neji's revival yet? 

i'm using a neji set already.


----------



## Derezzed (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuck is that a great cover, why couldn't you give everyone a horse Kishi 

Now it'll be tainted forever as pairing tease you fucking troll


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> Wait, hearing Naruto movie will be an epilogue of the series, two years after the end...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So, Naruto and Sasuke are destine to lose their Six Paths powers?


ck


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 23, 2014)

Sora said:


> last naruto movie?
> damn the manga really is ending soon



You sad about what?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> is there any spoiler about neji's revival yet?
> 
> i'm using a neji set already.



Maybe later.

The return of Madara the splendiferous comes first.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> Wait, hearing Naruto movie will be an epilogue to the series, two years after the series ends... Don't know if this is legit, it's from Tumblr.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No that it has been 2 years since the last one. It says in a comment in the bottom


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Excellent music choice.



Dude, Sasuke does not love Sakura!

That much is canon!

Why are you mocking this canon statement?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, Naruto and Sasuke are destine to lose their Six Paths powers?
> 
> 
> ck


and become cowboys?


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Gabe said:


> No that it has been 2 years since the last one. It says in a comment in the bottom



Oh thank you Lord.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Shit we need horse summons in this manga.


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, Naruto and Sasuke are destine to lose their Six Paths powers?
> ck


Welllll, aren't half of us figuring there won't be any ninjutsu when it's all said and done? Maybe that's why Naruto becomes a western: no more magical ninja powers.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke's cowboy theme song in the anime finally makes sense.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 23, 2014)

>Sakura on Sasuke's horse instead of Naruto

She just loves a beating husband


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Just because that is the last movie doesn't mean that the manga is going to end soon


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 23, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Dude, Sasuke does not love Sakura!
> 
> That much is canon!
> 
> Why are you mocking this canon statement?



the guy's pov rarely matters with pairings like these


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Just because that is the last movie doesn't mean that the manga is going to end soon



Whatever helps you sleep at night. :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, Naruto and Sasuke are destine to lose their Six Paths powers?
> 
> 
> ck



naruto looks like a douche


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Just because that is the last movie doesn't mean that the manga is going to end soon



Well I doubt it's ending this year personally, but if it ends in 2015 I'd still call that "soon" enough.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 23, 2014)

The cowboy thing is a color spread for the chapter, and has nothing to do with the movie other than the fact that the announcement is on the spread.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Just because that is the last movie doesn't mean that the manga is going to end soon



I'm with you on that.


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

Gabe said:


> No that it has been 2 years since the last one. It says in a comment in the bottom


BwahahahafuckyouTumblr. Thank you, lemme edit my original post so I don't spread false information to the masses.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Shit we need horse summons in this manga.


and guns


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2014)

So... God Naruto and god Sasuke are down, and the two others think they can save the day?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke's cowboy theme song in the anime finally makes sense.



[YOUTUBE]fH4SsriD9wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jad (Jul 23, 2014)

So it's a movie with Naruto grown up and Kishi does the concept art? Guess Naruto doesn't die at the end of this War Arc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

The movie is a 2-years-later epilogue to the manga and Obito is in the character designs.

Well then.


----------



## Azula (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Shit we need horse summons in this manga.



Isn't five tails part horse


----------



## The Big G (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Another AU cover? This pleases me. At this point they are more interesting than the manga.



Naruto should have an AU spin off series set in these various AUs


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

older naruto looks like dante from the new DMC game in the page on the left


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 23, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> He does not seem to enjoy Sakura around him, as usual.
> 
> Nothing has changed....and fuck Rin is brought up.



Um... did the manga come out already? Send me the link because I haven't seen the page that indicates "he does not seem to enjoy sakura around him, as usual".  I mean... I could be wrong. 

Funny that you mention that.... the coverage we have (although just a coverage) suggest something different


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Just because that is the last movie doesn't mean that the manga is going to end soon



yeah it be hard to make a believable villain to be as strong as current Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The movie is a 2-years-later epilogue to the manga and Obito is in the character designs.
> 
> Well then.



My gut instincts never fail me :/


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Mariko said:


> So... God Naruto and god Sasuke are down, and the two others think they can save the day?



Obito and Kakashi were due for another moment. Besides, Sasuke needs to be proven wrong.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

@IDontHateYou: Talk about delusion and thirst for something which canon Sasuke never felt for Sakura....

So the movie will cover up the ending of the manga?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The movie is a 2-years-later epilogue to the manga and Obito is in the character designs.
> 
> Well then.



But still not canon as any other movie, I suppose.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The movie is a 2-years-later epilogue to the manga and Obito is in the character designs.
> 
> Well then.



nope, it's naruto alright.

whiskers


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2014)

That white hat cowboy Sauce just saved the chap for me. I know it's gonna be trash considering Kakashi and Obito are doing shit together so at least I get to see Sauce as a cowboy.

Thank god Zolo saved the week in OP.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Isn't five tails part horse



Yeah but it's not all horse.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

when is the movie coming? manga will really end soon


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone is becoming Obito. 

It's happening.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The movie is a 2-years-later epilogue to the manga and Obito is in the character designs.
> 
> Well then.



YES



oh, and epic cover


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> when is the movie coming? manga will really end soon



October, I believe.

Manga won't end this year, and possibly not even the next. Kishi will need to wrap up this war, and transition into Naruto and Sasuke's final ride.

Their battle should take some time.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

wait...so Naruto is ending.....?

The movie really is the conclusion?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

There are only 17 chapters left between now and December 6th when you take the double issue into account.

Guess the manga ends in less than 20 chapters. No Naruto/Sasuke fight.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night. :ignoramus


It really does


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> October, I believe.


wait wait, october this year?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> when is the movie coming? manga will really end soon



December 6th.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2014)

So, manga ends this summer?


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The movie is a 2-years-later epilogue to the manga and Obito is in the character designs.
> Well then.


No, no, this was debunked, I believe. Classic case of Tumblr misinformation.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't notice Kakashi in colour spread first time. I think it was intentional by Kishimoto sensei, like previous colour pages, he loves to hide Kakashi.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Kishi you are rushing the fuck out of this manga if it really is ending this soon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

damn guys i will go cry in a corner now

after so many years following this manga with you all, it will be sad


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Kishi's gonna show "2 years later" before the manga is even finished? That's hard to believe.

Seems like the manga might really be ending this year after all.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There are only 17 chapters left between now and December 6th when you take the double issue into account.
> *
> Guess the manga ends in less than 20 chapters. No Naruto/Sasuke fight. *



they will play rock paper scissors


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

In the bottom of the twitter there is a guy telling the guy who made the tweet that he translated it wrong.  He says that is says that it has been 2 years since the last movie. Hope takl gives us the right translation. Was I the only one who read the comments of the tweet. That's funny


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

No way the manga is ending in less than 20 chapters. We don't even know what's up with the Sage's bro.

So many unanswered plot points.

@gabe

thank christ


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2014)

can someone give us a proper translation of what it said?


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm with you on that.


There is really nothing that hints towards the manga ending other than the movie having "Last" in the title. People are just jumping to conclusions as per usual.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> damn guys i will go cry in a corner now
> 
> after so many years following this manga with you all, it will be sad



It was part of 6 years of our lives, give or take.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jul 23, 2014)

that sucked because I would have enjoyed a 2 year later thing.  Would have like to see Naruto & Sasuke older and finally see Naruto as a Kage.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> He does not seem to enjoy Sakura around him, as usual.
> 
> Nothing has changed....



Another week and another time I am saying...


----------



## m1cojakle (Jul 23, 2014)

Terrible manga chapter Rin, Obito, Cockashi friendship bond. Fuck that garbage. Fuck you Kishi and your shit editors.  Naruto with even shorter hair? Looks like lesbian.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2014)

Dat color spread


----------



## Deatz (Jul 23, 2014)

Nooo, nooo, guys, guys, LOOK: 

The person who posted that image of the sketches for the movie is the one who just *assumed* the movie was an epilogue that takes place 2 years later. They were corrected. And said "my bad then".

Staaaaahp.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2014)

People really think the movie is an epilogue 2 years after the manga? 

Wow.....

People need to get smarter on NF, you guys should know better.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Edit: Nevermind. Doesn't take place 2 years later, lol


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

m1cojakle said:


> Terrible movie. Cowboys? Really?!?. Terrible manga chapter Rin, Obito, Cockashi friendship bond. Fuck that garbage. Fuck you Kishi and your shit editors.



Movie has nothing to do with Cowboys.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> Nooo, nooo, guys, guys, LOOK:
> 
> The person who posted that image of the sketches for the movie is the one who just *assumed* the movie was an epilogue that takes place 2 years later. They were corrected. And said "my bad then".
> 
> Staaaaahp.



Thats what happen people did not fully read the link it was just an assumption by the poster


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

Jesus christ thank god. It's not an Epilogue.

Talk about a scare.

Then what is it? An Alternate Universe???


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm glad manga is ending soon but I will miss fandom.

It was my first international experience and it introduced me to other things.

edit: I was about to be emotional, dammit Kishi.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Another week and another time I am saying...



Again, SS?  The issue is Sasuke who never loved Sakura.

Does the information go at the other end of your ear?

It is like you ignore that for an idealized Sasuke.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2014)

Older Naruto goes back in time to warn Naruto to lay off the drugs. 

Plot Twist: Older Naruto is really an actor.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm glad manga is ending soon but I will miss fandom.
> 
> It was my first international experience and it introduced me to other things.


the trauma will be big

probably even bigger than with Harry Potter


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Da fuck da chapter at I need my sleep


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Color page is Sakura with her arms around Sasuke?



Kishi spoiled me! 

It doesn't fit Saske's personality at all... 

Mine was better  :


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 23, 2014)

Movies are not canon, so who cares


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope it's an AU and not a timeskip.

This timeskip does not bode well for my Hidan return theory. *crawls into corner and cries*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> Nooo, nooo, guys, guys, LOOK:
> 
> The person who posted that image of the sketches for the movie is the one who just *assumed* the movie was an epilogue that takes place 2 years later. They were corrected. And said "my bad then".
> 
> Staaaaahp.



Oh that's a relief.  Good.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 23, 2014)

Between the shipping drama and the freaking out over a mistranslation this has been one of the more annoying/entertaining Prediction Threads in some time.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, Naruto and Sasuke are destine to lose their Six Paths powers?
> 
> 
> ck


Good observation.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2014)

The Last is actually a movie title for Naruto. I love the costume sketch.


----------



## herobito (Jul 23, 2014)

non canon then?  weird.  if it is canon then that would suck if its the epilogue, we would have to wait for subs...
and i dont want manga ending so soon...


----------



## Jad (Jul 23, 2014)

Sketches are of Naruto older, and it has the movie advertised on the same page. I'd say it's a pretty accurate description to say this movie is in the future after the War. If Kishi wants to wrap up Naruto, and not do it through the manga, a movie is the best way to go.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> They are getting worse.



Yeah really. 

I'm surprised people actually thought the movie takes place 2 years after the end of the manga and it's an epilogue. People "leaped the Dillinger" and started freaking out. NF isn't the smartest place around but that's idiotic. You don't have to be a genius to understand that wasn't going to happen. 

And people wonder why they can't predict right. 

Either way, you're right. NF has gotten worse. .


----------



## Cord (Jul 23, 2014)

Deatz said:


> Nooo, nooo, guys, guys, LOOK:
> 
> The person who posted that image of the sketches for the movie is the one who just *assumed* the movie was an epilogue that takes place 2 years later. They were corrected. And said "my bad then".
> 
> Staaaaahp.



You guys *heard* 'im. Staaahp. Now back to Kakashi and Obito and what happens in the next chapter.....


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Good observation.



Actually......


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

Obito will be hokage in the movie


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People really think the movie is an epilogue 2 years after the manga?
> 
> Wow.....
> 
> People need to get smarter on NF, you guys should know better.



Because everyone wants it to end now.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 23, 2014)

make this the new telegrams pic now


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> The Last is actually a movie title for Naruto. I love the costume sketch.



he looks like a kingdom hearts character but that hair reminds me of the "i am disappoint" guy


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

ok lets go back to discussing how Kakashi seems to be sitting over Sasuke in dat painel


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto doesn't really look older. He just has a crappier hair cut.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Naruto doesn't really look older. He just has a crappier hair cut.


maybe he will fuse with mecha naruto


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Because everyone wants it to end now.



not really.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ok lets go back to discussing how Kakashi seems to be sitting over Sasuke in dat painel



sasuke and naruto are in the chapter? 



omg, your right 





i still dont give a shit


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ok lets go back to discussing how Kakashi seems to be sitting over Sasuke in dat painel



No! Why don't we discuss.....






Rin.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke and naruto are in the chapter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont give a shit you dont give a shit, go on


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 23, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @IDontHateYou: Talk about delusion and thirst for something which canon Sasuke never felt for Sakura....
> 
> So the movie will cover up the ending of the manga?





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Ironic with your avatar (which  ended up blowing up SS expectations).
> 
> And what of the Sakura behind Naruto?  Do you mean the previous Lord of Rings cover?  That was just a cover.



well i was talking about this cover


----------



## xRenChi (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Obito will be hokage in the movie




Is there a way to kill Obito?
His plot armour is so strong even Kaguya can't do shit.


----------



## handsock (Jul 23, 2014)

In this spoiler pic, the first panel.....does Kakashi have his Sharingan back? O_O omgwtfbbqsauce. why close right eye?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

@sasuke sakura:....okay, then.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

[1]


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont give a shit you dont give a shit, go on



Nonsense.

There is always a chance Sasuke will show something new. Left-eye related, I hope. 

You care.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2014)

chqapter is out guys


----------



## Kyu (Jul 23, 2014)

God, I'm glad that sketch isn't future Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2014)

xRenChi said:


> Is there a way to kill Obito?
> His plot armour is so strong even Kaguya can't do shit.



he is as strong as naruto's orange jumpsuit. even in the future, it will never fade away


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2014)

I see Obito is a creeper till the end


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

Sasuke's eye is colored different there...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2014)

The RS could have come out all that time and never bothered. Geez.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I see Obito is a creeper till the end



And to think I used to be a ObitoxRin fan, yes I agree....he is a fucking weirdo.

But then again, he had all those pictures of Rin in his bedroom and smooched on them.....it is in character, sadly !


----------



## RBL (Jul 23, 2014)

manga is out

[1]


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2014)

Kakashi getting that character development this chapter.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 23, 2014)

Start of a new era?


----------



## Escargon (Jul 23, 2014)

What the fuck is this? I wanted Sakura X Sasuke. What a waste of a chapter.

And what the fuck, purple ten tails rinnegan?

And fucking shit so many pages wasted on the most boring fight in this manga. Kishi please.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 23, 2014)

Honestly, Kakashi has gone through so much shit in his life I'm more sympathetic towards him than Naruto at this point.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I see Obito is a creeper till the end



I noticed this.  He was so likable last chapter.


----------



## Darkmanure (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto could have used his Gudodama to protect everybody, but it's more convenient for Kishi to kill off Obito this way for some reason...


----------



## Gortef (Jul 23, 2014)

When Kaguya used gravity it affected her aswell, that was a nice touch... no gravity nullifier installed on her.

The WildWildWest Color spread was great as usual 
I'd gladly watch something like that.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jul 23, 2014)

Darkmanure said:


> Naruto could have used his Gudodama to protect everybody, but it's more convenient for Kishi to kill off Obito this way for some reason...



I think they were sticked to the ground due to the heavy gravity


----------



## Harbour (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't get who is on the upper panel? I see Kaguya, Kakashi and Obito, Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke. But who else drawn on this panel?
Source


And look at how Kishi copy pasted two  people in the center of the panel.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jul 23, 2014)

so it really looks like Obito will die soon what i expected. He is the Darth Vader of this manga, he did too many crimes. It is kinda a shame. I would love to see him become a wanderer who travels through the world and fights evil to clear one's name (like Mugen from Immortal Blade)


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 23, 2014)

*kabuto is the strongest character 1*


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 23, 2014)

*No one can defeat kabuto *


----------



## takL (Jul 23, 2014)

Gortef said:


> When Kaguya used gravity it affected her aswell, that was a nice touch... no gravity nullifier installed on her.
> 
> The WildWildWest Color spread was great as usual
> I'd gladly watch something like that.



totally. Kaguya is so cute.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto will troll Kagua again if he uses Anti Gravity jutsus


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 23, 2014)

Kakashi and obito they can move under Impact  gravity 
I don't know why naruto and sasuke cannot move like kakashi and obito in that moment


----------



## takL (Jul 23, 2014)

naruto and sasuke lack the will of Rin.

what i dont get is that kakashi n obito could have just slapped the ash bones away instead.


----------



## V i r u s (Jul 23, 2014)

^
Kakashi and obito want to be a shield for naruto and sasuke 
They Chose the death  

Kakashi , he can break the bone by chidori 
And obito by Kamui


----------



## takL (Jul 25, 2014)

and the next ashbone attack should hit naruto n sasuke.

some lines from jp spo 
#686 : he who bequeathed it and he who inherited it

Hagoromo: Naruto and Sasuke are fighting as the main force. 
Tobirama: ...if you are so kind to give us advice, you could have done sooner. 
Hagoromo: this lower half is part of Madara who has　made 10bs jinchuriki...
in other words 10b, Madara and Hashirama...or rather...9b Indra and Ashura... 
now the chakras (of those) finally got together and enabled me to come out
Minato: ...so...regarding the jutsu you mentioned earlier...could you tell us how to do (/what do we do) specifically!? 
Hagoromo: I'll do the seal(/s) of the jutsu. Thing is, the jutsu takes (an) enormous (amount of) chakra. I dont't have the chakra for it at the moment... I've given it away. 
theres not much time left either. Do as I say, will you.


----------



## Cloudane (Jul 25, 2014)

What's all this "New Era" business... part 3?

That would be kind of odd, as I was getting the impression that the ninja...era.. was coming to an end.  Oh 

But is there a lot of point to a post-ninja continuation?

Edit: Oh I get it now, if the manga is ending before December then The Last is probably a sequel movie, like an extended epilogue showing - well - the new era of their world.  Could be interesting.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 25, 2014)

Did Kaguya change the dimension? Or it's just a jutsu that caused magnetism, because if she changed dimension the sizth dimension is a mgnet world?


----------

